# 

## yarpenowski

Witam,

dzisiaj znalazłem poprzez alledrogo (patrzyłem na ceny styro ;) ofertę izolacji pianką PUR jako alternatywę dla wełny i styropianu. Ponieważ już od jakiegoś czasu śledzę wątki typu wełna vs styropian na ocieplenie dachu pomyślałem, że zawsze to jakaś nowość w tym temacie ;)

http://www.hitpur.pl/natryski-wewnetrzne

Generalnie wygląda to dość ciekawie, obawiam się jednak, że nawet licząc wg ich danych że 2,5 cm piany to odpowiednik 4cm styro lub 4,5 cm wełny to żeby osiągnąć zaplanowaną grubość (z tego co widzę rozważane są 20-25 cm styro) koszt izolacji pianą będzie zupełnie nie warty zalet - na allegro 62 zł netto za 1m2 o grubości 5cm (dodatkowo oferta mówi o Trójmieście i nie obejmuje prac okołoopryskowych ;)

Więc ? Oferta dla naiwnych, dla bogatych, dla gadżetomaniaków ? Czy może jakaś rewolucyjna metoda ? Być może znana i używana od dłuższego czasu a po prostu ja takiej do tej pory nie spotkałem - ale też i jakoś zajadle nie szukałem. A może ktoś ma coś takiego ?

----------


## perm

Z czegoś trzeba żyć  :smile: . Dorobi się do pianki PUR ideologię, jakies ekologiczne aspekty, zdrowy klimat, tanie utrzymanie  :smile:  i chętni się znajdą. Pompy ciepła też sensu nie mają a ilu kupuje i jeszcze chwali  :smile: . Ludziom wszystko można wmówić.

----------


## yarpenowski

Czyli generalnie rozwiązanie typu "szkło spienione" ;) 

Dobrze wiedzieć, że coś takiego istnieje. I tyle.

----------


## perm

> Czyli generalnie rozwiązanie typu "szkło spienione"  
> 
> Dobrze wiedzieć, że coś takiego istnieje. I tyle.


No nie do końca. Szkło spienione w bloczkach ma cenę kosmiczną ale granulat  o izolacyjności 2 razy gorszej od styro kosztuje 60 EUR za 1 m3. Ja mam zamiar postawić na tym dom zamiast na styropianie. Wiem że to wyjdzie 3 razy drożej ale nie chcę mieć styro pod spodem.

----------


## adam_mk

Ocieplenie pianką daje powłoki szczelne!
Bardzo trudno inną metodą zrobić to ponad głową.
Pod nogami już znacznie łatwiej.
Cena paskudna, ale czasem warto.
Adam M.

----------


## yarpenowski

*perm* - granulat pod płytę zamiast styro ? Będziesz dawał 2 x grubszy podkład (np zamiast 20cm styropianu 40 cm granulatu) ?

A nad pianobetonem się nie zastanawiałeś ? Ktoś z forum już go wykorzystywał zamiast styropianu chyba.

*adam_mk* tej zalety nie neguję. Tylko właśnie ta 'paskudna' cena. Choć biorąc pod uwagę Twój wątek o "zwracaniu" ;) ...

----------


## AgulciA83

To może robić tak, że położyć najpierw 5cm pianki żeby zapewnić jak najlepszą szczelność a resztę już wełną, żeby było taniej   :Wink2:  

tylko czy wełna nie wejdzie w jakąś reakcję z pianką hmmm  :Roll:

----------


## M K

> To może robić tak, że położyć najpierw 5cm pianki żeby zapewnić jak najlepszą szczelność a resztę już wełną, żeby było taniej   
> 
> tylko czy wełna nie wejdzie w jakąś reakcję z pianką hmmm



O jakiej reakcji myślisz  :ohmy:  
Mogą się np.: pogryżć  :big grin:  
A tak na poważnie to niezły pomysł: najpierw pianka, potem styro lub wełna.

----------


## AgulciA83

> Napisał AgulciA83
> 
> To może robić tak, że położyć najpierw 5cm pianki żeby zapewnić jak najlepszą szczelność a resztę już wełną, żeby było taniej   
> 
> tylko czy wełna nie wejdzie w jakąś reakcję z pianką hmmm 
> 
> 
> 
> O jakiej reakcji myślisz  
> ...


gryźć to się może nie będą, ale może jedno drugie będzie rozpuszczać ( nigdy nie dostałam "małego chemika" więc strzelam   :Wink2:  )

----------


## adam_mk

Ja dostałem od tatusia, jak miałem małe "naście" lat  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
W  efekcie - reakcje nitrowania też przerabiałem...  :Roll:  
To były czasy.....  :Lol:  

Ad rem!
Jakby dać  tę piankę na te dziurawe sufity a na nią dopiero watę - byłby luksus!
Szczelność powietrzna i paroszczelność za jednym razem.
Wzmocnienie mechaniczne, usztywnienie.
Termoizolacja...
No i tej waty , która W TAKI SPOSÓB położona miałaby najwięcej sensu, trzeba by mniej.

Nie pogryzie się w żaden sposób.
Na watę paroprzepuszczalną powłokę, żeby jej nie zabagniło jak jaka dachówka w lipcu ptasich ambicji nabierze z okazji jakiej trąbki powietrznej czy innej...
 :Lol:  

Trzeba by to obliczyć od strony kosztu,

Adam M.

----------


## perm

> *perm* - granulat pod płytę zamiast styro ? Będziesz dawał 2 x grubszy podkład (np zamiast 20cm styropianu 40 cm granulatu) ?
> 
> A nad pianobetonem się nie zastanawiałeś ? Ktoś z forum już go wykorzystywał zamiast styropianu chyba.
> 
> *adam_mk* tej zalety nie neguję. Tylko właśnie ta 'paskudna' cena. Choć biorąc pod uwagę Twój wątek o "zwracaniu"  ...


30 cm granulatu zamiast 15 cm styro. Myślę że tyle wystarczy. Różnica temperatur będzie stała i wyniesie ok 12 st. Więcej niż 15 cm styro to chyba zbędny wydatek. Co innego ściany. Pianobeton też mógłby być ale trochę dziwna z nim sprawa. Chciałem mieć z niego płytę fundamentową ale firma z ktorą rozmawiałem stwierdziła że się nie nadaje. Jest zbyt kruchy. Do tego zabiła mnie ceną za 1m2. Jakieś 200 zł wychodziło przy 30 cm. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć bo w innym wątku ktoś napisał że z pianobetonu robi płytę. Do tego dużo taniej. Inny jakiś?

----------


## Mały Mariusz

ja dowiadywałem się w Politerm Wrocław  ile kosztowało by pokrycie pianką pur dachu  , 75zł 1m/kw + 7% vat + około 500zł transport sprzętu i ludzi . Grubość pianki minimalna 30mm , im grubsza tym oczywiście drożej. 
szukam dalej może znajdę gdzieś taniej.

----------


## yarpenowski

*Mały Mariusz* - ta cena którą podałeś to za 3cm grubości, tak ? Na tym ogłoszeniu z allegro jest 61-62 zł + vat za 5cm czyli lepiej, *mpoplaw* podał wątek w którym *arahijka* pisze o ofercie  9 a nawet 5,9 zł za 1 cm grubości.

Jakkolwiek to nadal mało akceptowalna cena choć pomysł całkiem niezły.

*perm* - nie wiem czy Cię dobrze zrozumiałem - bo to przecież nie cała płyta jest z pianobetonu. Pianobeton stanowi tylko podbudowę dla płyty - czyli jest zamiast styropianu. Na wierzch przychodzi normalny beton lub żelbeton - czyli płyta właściwa. Deklarowana wytrzymałość dla pianobetonu PBG 40 to 0,7 Mpa więc raczej powinien się nadawać. Co do ceny jeszcze się nie orientowałem jeśli jednak jest porównywalny ze styropianem to mógłbym się poważnie zastanowić.

----------


## Malobert

dostałem ofertę 66,50zł/m2+VAT grubość 100mm +/- 5% przy gestości 35kg/m3 Lambda=0,028 W/m K

cena obejmuje wszystko, przygotowanie, zabezpieczenie innych powierzchni, do tego jakiś wstepny chyba natrysk farba jesli trzeba w celu zwiekszenia przyczepności. Cała usługa zwie się RENOWACJĄ hmmm.. jakby było to przewidziane do renowcji i ociepleń starych poddaszy.

pisałem już w innym wątku w nieco innej kwestii, 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...922620#3922620

owszem metoda taka i siaka chyba całkiem nowa jeśli chodzi o poddasza, ale jak to się sprawdzi przy deskowaniu bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej

----------


## langerob25

Jeśli boisz się tej szczeliny to może styro?
Na zachodzie metoda dość popularna,może nie w jednorodzinnym budownictwie,ale przy uszczelnianiu(np chłodni).

----------


## perm

> *perm* - nie wiem czy Cię dobrze zrozumiałem - bo to przecież nie cała płyta jest z pianobetonu. Pianobeton stanowi tylko podbudowę dla płyty - czyli jest zamiast styropianu. Na wierzch przychodzi normalny beton lub żelbeton - czyli płyta właściwa. Deklarowana wytrzymałość dla pianobetonu PBG 40 to 0,7 Mpa więc raczej powinien się nadawać. Co do ceny jeszcze się nie orientowałem jeśli jednak jest porównywalny ze styropianem to mógłbym się poważnie zastanowić.


Już napisałem 30 cm podkład z pianobetonu za ok 200 zł/m2. Za 1 m3 coś tak 600 zł. Tyle  ze już pisałem, ktoś tu znalazł taniej niestety nie pamiętam gdzie to było.

----------


## yarpenowski

> Już napisałem 30 cm podkład z pianobetonu za ok 200 zł/m2.


Czyli tylko jako podkład. Zmyliłeś mnie tym :




> Chciałem mieć z niego płytę fundamentową ale firma z ktorą rozmawiałem stwierdziła że się nie nadaje. Jest zbyt kruchy


Te gdzieś czytałem o jakiejś tańszej ofercie, gdzie cena była chyba podana dla duetu pianobeton + płyta betonowa i za metr 2 nawet chyba jakaś akceptowalna cena. podejrzewam, że do momentu aż faktycznie zacznę budować moja koncepcja zmieni sie jeszcze kilka(naście razy), zarówno jeśli chodzi o podkład pod płytę, ocieplenie dachu i wybór materiału na ściany. nie mówiąc o wyborze ogrzewania ;).

Z jednej strony to forum na pewno uczy kilku rzeczy, ale też wprowadza mnóstwo tematów do rozważań i w pewnym momencie człowiek dochodzi do pytania - miotać się po rozwiązaniach i obmyślać za i przeciw, czy zdać się na wybór ekipy/architekta i żyć w błogiej nieświadomości :)

----------


## Mały Mariusz

*yarpenowski* dokładnie cena (75zł za 1m/kw) nie jest najatrakcyjniejsza tym bardziej za powłokę 30mm  ale dzwoniłem do kilku firm i na takie pokrycie jak ja mam 130m/kw to nie są zbytnio zainteresowani . Musiałbym czekać jak np firma z Gdańska będzie robić blisko mnie a kiedy i czy będą to nie wiadomo.

----------


## orko

> Pianobeton też mógłby być ale trochę dziwna z nim sprawa. Chciałem mieć z niego płytę fundamentową ale firma z ktorą rozmawiałem stwierdziła że się nie nadaje. Jest zbyt kruchy. Do tego zabiła mnie ceną za 1m2. Jakieś 200 zł wychodziło przy 30 cm. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć bo w innym wątku ktoś napisał że z pianobetonu robi płytę. Do tego dużo taniej. Inny jakiś?


Oszalałeś.
Z pianobetonu chcesz mieć fundament?
Równie dobrze mógłbyś zrobić tylko z piasku - katastrofa budowlana w przyszłości niemal pewna.
Przestań wydziwiać i zrób dobrze: styropian 20cm i na to żelbetowa płyta fundamentowa oczywiście według projektu po konsultacji z konstruktorem.

----------


## Izolac

Powiem tak - nie jestem zadnym ekspertem w tej branzy ale mam dostep do wielu informacji na temat tego rodzaju izolacji - jesli jest ktos zainteresowny,prosze o prywatna wiadomosc a postaram sie pomoc  :yes:  
Pozdrawiam
Natalia 

P.S wiem, wiem..."co tez KOBIETA moze o tym wiedziec..." :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Malgoska i Gabe

A ja zdecydowalam sie na ocieplenie pianka PUR.Znalazlam firme w miare blisko ( no prawie) i jestem zadowolona.Coprawda, czy bede naprawde zadowolona okarze sie dopiero w trakcie uzytkowania mojego domku.Technologia od lat wykorzystywana na zachodzie.Ok tanio nie jest ale zrobilam male porownanie z najlepszej jakosci welna plus folie, plus sznurki i robocizna i zaskakujaca wyszlo drozej ale nie masywnie drozej.Dostaje 20 lat gwarancji na produkt ( czy ktorys producent welny da taka?) i wiem, ze praktycznie unikam mostkow termicznych.I wiem, ze wiele osob powie, ze to sa moje fanaberie ale ocieplam poddasze pianka PUR, zakladam pompe ciepla i rzucam na sciany 20 cm styropianu.

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

prosilem juz w innym poscie o opinie o pianie...
Czy jest to jeszcze za 'mloda' technologia w polsce aby mogli sie o niej wypowiadac uzytkownicy???
Na kazde inne tematy jest pelno postow typu: 'Pomocy!!! cieknie dach, przemarza nadproze, sypie sie to, sypie sie tamto'
a jedyne co o pianie mozna w polskim necie znalezc to to, ze ...... 'droga, nie oplaca sie, pali sie (jakby to mialo znaczenie jak juz sie cala gora jara), 
no i wlasnie jak to z ta pianka?? czy faktycznie ma ona negatywny wpyw na wiezbe dachowa (uwiezienie wilgoci, brak mozliwosci odparowania drobnych przeciekow z wiezby it)

zastanawiam sie nad ta technologia. do maja/czerwca mam jeszcze czas....
dodam, ze cena NIE GRA roli chce miec cieplo i wygodnie...ale co z ta wiezba i z deskowaniem (pokrytym papa)?? Nic sie nie dzieje?
O wentylacje w domu sie nie martwie bo bedzie reku+klima

prosze o opinie

pozdrawiam

marcel

----------


## jozek131

> Witam,
> 
> prosilem juz w innym poscie o opinie o pianie...
> Czy jest to jeszcze za 'mloda' technologia w polsce aby mogli sie o niej wypowiadac uzytkownicy???
> Na kazde inne tematy jest pelno postow typu: 'Pomocy!!! cieknie dach, przemarza nadproze, sypie sie to, sypie sie tamto'
> a jedyne co o pianie mozna w polskim necie znalezc to to, ze ...... 'droga, nie oplaca sie, pali sie (jakby to mialo znaczenie jak juz sie cala gora jara), 
> no i wlasnie jak to z ta pianka?? czy faktycznie ma ona negatywny wpyw na wiezbe dachowa (uwiezienie wilgoci, brak mozliwosci odparowania drobnych przeciekow z wiezby it)
> 
> zastanawiam sie nad ta technologia. do maja/czerwca mam jeszcze czas....
> ...


Piana na polski rynek dopiero wchodzi i z czasem ludzie ten produkt poznają i będą stosować .
Piany w obiegu są dwa rodzaje zamknięto komórkową która jest stosowana do domów pasywnych , hal produkcyjnych , magazynów ,chłodni itp. piana otwarto komórkowa jest to piana paro przepuszczalna oddychająca ma zastosowanie w domach jedno rodzinnych obiektach użyteczności publicznej, salach  muzycznych itp. produkt można bezpośrednio nałożyć na wilgotną konstrukcję dachową bo drewno będzie miało możliwości do oddychania . Izolacja piany o grób. 15 cm charakteryzuje się wartością współczynnika przenikania ciepła  U<0,25W/(m2.K).pianę można nałożyć bezpośrednio na membranę paro przepuszczalną lub deski ,beton ( można zastosować od sirotka pomieszczenia nie występuje skraplanie ) dodatkowo ma wartości wygłuszające przy gr.9 cm daje możliwości osiągnięcia wartości wskaźnika Rw równej  50dB . Materiał posiada Europejską Aprobatę Techniczną - E.T.A . , prawo do oznaczeń CE oraz atest PZH . . Piana jest stosowana na rynku amerykańskim od lat 90     . Mowa tu o pianie o nazwie SEALECTION 500

----------


## tabaluga39

Piana PUR  z pistoletu ma jedną zaletę. Trudno o fuszerkę przy ocieplaniu. Pistoletem dojdzie się wszędzie i w jeden dzień ocieplą całe poddasze.  Nie potrzeba żadnej paroizolacji, niczego tajkiego

----------


## kalio

Na płaskie poddasza polecam celuloze bedzie taniej niż pianka lepiej niż wełna 0,4

----------


## jozek131

> U=0,25 to zgodnie z WT-2008 minimalna granica dla ocieplenia dachu, więc najogólniej mówiąc 15cm pianki to szału nie ma, ot po prostu spełniamy obowiązujące minimum i nic ponad to
> 
> ja dla przykładu mam u siebie tradycyjne ocieplenie o wartości U=0,1 W/m2*K a kosztowało mnie to taniej niż 15cm pianki


Ja jestem ciekawy jak sprawdziłeś że masz współczynnik U=0,1  :bye:

----------


## o_c

> Ja jestem ciekawy jak sprawdziłeś że masz współczynnik U=0,1


 *jozek131*  moja szklana kula mówi, że policzył.

----------


## jozek131

To są tylko obliczenia , lecz czy fachowcy co montowali trzymali się obliczeń i dbali o to żeby nie zrobić mostków termicznych i folia paro przepuszczalna jest idealnie sklejani to jest duży znak zapytania ?????????????????? :bye:

----------


## o_c

*mpoplaw*, nie rób tego bo to psucie rynku. Fachowcy muszą z czegoś żyć :wink:

----------


## jozek131

> robiłem samodzielnie, to aż tak skomplikowana technologia że musiałem się 15 min wcześniej przyuczyć jak posługiwać się taśma klejącą
> 
> jeśli sobie życzysz to teraz mogę nawet zorganizować dla ciebie wirtualny kurs przez internet klejenia taśmą folii


Ale czy dasz gwarancję na to ze ta taśma będzie się foli trzymała za 2 czy 5 lat  lub dłużej  :no:  bo na pianę dam gwarancję że od drewna się nie odklei i to jest decydujący czynnik przewyższywszy pianę     :bye:

----------


## jozek131

> ja za 2 czy 5 lat odklei mi się w paru miejscach taśma samoprzylepna to sobie ją podkleję nowym kawałkiem, albo po prostu przeboleję fakt że mi zużycie węgla wzrośnie o 0,25kg węgla na rok


Jestem ciekawy jak będziesz to podklejał bo my proponujemy pianę zakryć płytą gipsową a wełna  chyba też powinna być zakryta :yes:

----------


## BlakPiter

Witam,

Ociepliłem poddasze PUR. 15 cm zamknięto-komórkowej na całej powierzchni dachu - od murłaty do kalenicy. Po pierwszej zimie jestem zadowolony. Moim głównym motywatorem do zastosowania PUR było, by uniknąć przedmuchiwania ocieplenia. Dom największą połacią dachu jest ustawiony do zachodu, a u mnie 80% wiatrów wieje od zachodu. Znajomy ma wełnę na poddaszu. Dom z 2001 roku. Po kilku latach najmniejszy wiatr wydmuchuje mu ciepło. Prawdopodobnie jest to wina wykonania. Gdy rozważałem zastosowanie wełny największe obawy miałem co do wiarogodnych i solidnych wykonawców ocieplenia. Trzeba mieć duże szczęście, albo dużo pieniędzy by takich znaleźć. Konstrukcja mojego dachu posiada 5 koszy. Dość skomplikowana więźba. Nie znałem człowieka, który tak przyłoży się do pracy, by te kosze dokładnie ocieplić wełną czy styropianem. Sam nie miałem czasu, więc wybrałem natrysk PUR. Jest szczelnie i po problemie.

Nie stosowałem paroizolacji. Nie widzę sensu. Pianka nie przepuszcza pary. Grunt do dobra wentylacja.

Kilka porad dla osób zamierzających opiankować poddasze:

*1.* Wykonaj całą konstrukcję pod rigipsy (może bez sufitów). Zaoszczędzisz sobie wydłubywania z twardej piany elementów montażowych, które całe będą zapryskane. Zrobiłem tylko same uchwyty ("esy") i żałowałem, że nie zrobiłem całości. Konstrukcja nie będzie mocno przeszkadzać wykonawcom, a potem prace z rigipsem pójdą piorunem.

*2.* Określ sposób pomiaru grubości pianki. Z tym był problem. U mnie pianka była natryskiwana na membranę. Wykonawcy twierdzą, zresztą słusznie, że gorąca piana pod ciśnieniem wybrzusza membranę. Powierzchnia pianki wyszła pofalowana, nie wiadomo było gdzie mierzyć. Pomiar polegał na wbiciu szpikulca 15 cm. W związku z tym były problemy z ustaleniem faktycznej grubości natryśniętej pianki. Dobrze jest zaznaczyć miejsca pomiarowe np. na wysokości łat, by szpikulec miał gdzie się oprzeć po wbiciu.

*3.* W moim wypadku zewnętrzne ocieplenie ścian było z felerem - płyty styropianowe kończyły się na murze i nie sięgały krawędzi krokwi. Błąd żółtodzioba - nie sprawdziłem przy kupnie domu, bo się nie znałem. To powodowało trudności i dodatkowe koszty w ociepleniu murłaty.

*4.* Pilnuj dokładności! Jest to trudne, bo gaz który spienia materiał pianki jest drażniący i nie dasz rady przebywać na poddaszu cały czas bez maski, a zapryskane odzienie będzie do wyrzucenia. Najlepiej prace podzielić na etapy i robić odbiory kolejnych pomieszczeń/etapów. Ja robiłem odbiór całego poddasza pod wieczór. No i oczywiście przeoczyłem ze 2 miejsca, gdzie można było lepiej. No ale cóż - papier podpisany a robota goni. Pamiętajcie - ludzie, którzy natryskują piankę to nie chirurdzy - chirurgom zdarzają się błędy w dokładności, tym bardziej pracownikowi firmy X. Lenistwo, zmęczenie, pośpiech - to czynniki błędo-twórcze. Kontrola najlepszą formą zaufania.

*5.* Zabudowa okien dachowych. Trudniejsza sprawa do ocieplenia, bo wymaga precyzji. Jeśli zrobisz najpierw zabudowę a potem będziesz wtryskiwał pianę, to w wąskich miejscach (np. między krokwią i rigipsem) mogą się zrobić bąble powietrza no i lipa - mostek termiczny murowany. Generalnie to miejsce zaniedbałem i nie przypilnowałem przy obudowywaniu. Zostały pustki między ocieploną krokwią i rigipsem. Jak dmuchało, to gdzieś w okolicach okien wiatr się wciskał pod rigipsy i żegnaj ciepełko... Musiałem wywiercić otwory w zabudowie wokół okna i doszczelniać zabudowę wokoło pianką z puszki. Dobra informacja, że taka interwencja pomogła. 

*6.*  Postaraj się wcześniej o odpowiednią moc do zasilania generatora piany. Uzgodnij co jest potrzebne z wykonawcą, by nie było przestojów.

*7.* Przy przedłużeniach kanałów wentylacyjnych do kominków dachowych (rury "spirol") była wilgoć. Kolejne moje przeoczenie - nie odizolowałem i nie ociepliłem tych aluminiowych rur, a były wymrażane w czasie mrozów. Dodatkowo dotykały konstrukcji nośnej rigipsów i te też się wychładzały. Gdybym miał te "spirole" zrobione przed piankowaniem, to byłyby ładnie zapryskane i odizolowane. Tak więc polecam wykonać te prace przed piankowaniem. Nie zapomnijcie o montażu trójnika lub odpowiednim wygięciu spirola, by miały się gdzie zbierać skropliny.

To moje poddasze po opiankowaniu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfyUyDJwOXg

Mam jedną wątpliwość co do przylegania pianki do drewna. Jeśli belka zaczyna pracować na skręcanie (jętki, kleszcze), to niestety piana nie będzie już tak szczelnie przylegać. Dlatego warto dobrze opiankować (przejść z opiankowaniem cienką warstwą na belkę tak na 50 cm) krokwie i wszelkie punkty łączenia konstrukcji, by piana nie puściła łączenia z drewnem w przypadku skręcenia się belek.

Nie wiem jak będzie wyglądać kwestia wilgoci w drewnie. Nigdy nie ma pewności, czy drewno jest wystarczająco suche, czy będzie gnić, czy nie. Ale cóż - moje ryzyko. Jak będzie gnić to napiszę.

Inna obawa to gryzonie. Nie słyszałem, by wgryzały się w piankę. Jeśli już, to w styropian na ścianach (to mnie doprowadzało do szaleństwa). Jednak jesienią na strychu były myszki. Okna dachowe na strychu są źle uszczelnione (o oknach pisałem wyżej) i podejrzewam, że właśnie tamtędy wchodziły. Po montażu odstraszacza łapka pozostała pusta a trutka nie zjedzona. W każdym bądź razie planuję montaż odstraszaczy w podbitce wokół domu. Muszę też "ulepszyć" wykończenie dachu, by nie miały możliwości spacerować pod dachówkami. 

Nie będę przekonywał, że to jest najlepsza metoda na problem ocieplania poddasza. W moim przypadku kalkulacja wychodziła mniej więcej tak: materiały "standardowe"  ~7.000 + robocizna o trudnej do przewidzenia jakości. PUR 13.000 + gwarantowana szczelność + jeden dzień pracy.

Mam nadzieję, że ten głos na pustyni informacyjnej dotyczącej tej technologi przełamie ciszę i pojawią się inne opinie użytkowników pianki PUR.

Z pozdrowieniami,
Piotr P.

P.S. Jeśli powyższe wskazówki uznacie za pomocne - dajcie znać  :wink: .

----------


## jozek131

> To może robić tak, że położyć najpierw 5cm pianki żeby zapewnić jak najlepszą szczelność a resztę już wełną, żeby było taniej   
> 
> tylko czy wełna nie wejdzie w jakąś reakcję z pianką hmmm


Zakładanie wełny z cienką warstwą piany jest ryzykowne ze względu że grubość piany nie może być za cienka bo na pianie 5 cm może się skroplić woda .     Jaki współczynnik  U chcesz uzyskać napisz to ci podam jaką grubości piany otwarto komórkowej musisz założyć i podam koszt przybliżony wykonania .

----------


## BlakPiter

Po to stosuje się paroizolację, by wilgoć została w domu i nie wchodziła w ocieplenie - bez względu na to czy ocieplenie jest z wełny mineralnej czy pianki otwarto-komórkowej. Należy pamiętać, że ten typ pianki przepuszcza wilgoć, bo ma OTWARTE komórki. Bezwzględnie należy stosować paroizolację przy zastosowaniu pianki o-k. Wtedy wilgoć nie będzie się skraplać, tak jak nie skrapla się w dobrze zrobionym dachu z wełny (przynajmniej dopóki paroizolacja jest szczelna).

A propos "reakcji" między pianką i wełną. Czy w normalnych warunkach kamień wchodzi w reakcję z plastikiem? (specjalnie piszę "normalne", bo wykluczam ekstrema w postaci 1000 st. C) Raczej nie. Wełna jest minerałem, pianka plastikiem. Nie ma zatem obaw, że jedno drugiemu będzie szkodzić.

----------


## jozek131

Piana poliuretanowa otwarto komórkowa SEALECTION*500  paro izolacja jest potrzebna tylko w dwóch warunkach jeżeli jest w pomieszczeniu Sauna lub kuchnia przemysłowa w innych przypadkach jest nie potrzebna   :bye:

----------


## BlakPiter

OK - to ty dajesz gwarancję. Przy dostatecznej grubości pianki punkt rosy wypadnie gdzieś po środku. Jeżeli SAELECTION*500 faktycznie (i mimo otwartych komórek) nie przepuszcza wilgoci, to paroizolacja nie będzie potrzebna.

*AgulciaA83* pisała jednak o ociepleniu z cienką warstwą pianki + dodatkowa warstwa wełny. To rozwiązanie powinno być OK, pod warunkiem zastosowania i porządnego wykonania paroizolacji. W takim scenariuszu paroizolacja będzie potrzebna, bo wilgoć która by przeszła przez wełnę, skropliłaby się na cienkiej warstwie pianki. Dlatego należałoby odgrodzić parę z wnętrza od warstw izolacji.

----------


## myopia

witam.

Pominę fakt wyboru między pianką a watą. Ja wybrałem poliuretan.Moje pytanie brzmi- Którą pianę wybrać? I nie mam na myśli otwarto czy zamknięto komórkową ale jakiego producenta?Na pewno są  lepsze i gorsze pomimo podobnych danych technicznych. Tutaj mówi się o SAELECTION*500. [tu była reklama].

----------


## lotnik

Fajny kit wcistakają wykonawcy  "piankowscy" że pianki wystarczy dać połowe mniej niż wełny eheh tylko nei podają parametrów , a to KAŻDY myślący jest sobie w stanie policzyć. Jak ktoś nie wie jak to zapraszam na pw, policzę

----------


## gul1337

Witam,

Planuję na poddaszu 36cm wełnyλ = 0,035 W/mK co powinno dać U=0,111 W/m2*K
dom prawie pasywny (30cm szarego styro na ścianach, płyta fundamentowa na 30cm styro)

Zastanawiam się czy nie nałożyć na wełnę 5cm pianki PUR aby zapewnić szczelność domu.

Tylko czy ta pianka będzie się trzymać na wełnie? nie odpadnie po jakimś czasie ?

na skosach krokwie 18cm, więc między nie 18cm wełny, na to druga warstwa 18cm i jak na tą wełnę nałożyć piankę?
wykonać cały stelaż na karton-gipsy i zostawić 5cm na natrysk pianki ? będzie się to trzymać czy zleci z wełny?

z poddaszem nieużytkowym jest prościej - na jętki płyty OSB, na nie pianka na którą poukładam wełnę.

Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle ?

Pozdrawiam,
Gul1337

----------


## jozek131

PURTERM_PL   Dlaczego piszesz o pianie otwarto komórkowej nie przychylnie , każdy produkt jak piana twarda i miękka ma swoje zapotrzebowanie w budownictwie .

Współczynnik przenikania "U'  SELECTION 500*  jest -  0,37  W/Km2

Nie wiem , boisz się konkurencji że pianę lekką krytykujesz  :jaw drop:

----------


## MariuszK.

Witam,

Postanowiłem się wypowiedzieć w tym wątku ponieważ użyłem tej metody do ocieplenia całej powierzchni poddasza około 150 m2. Skorzystałem z oferty firmy EKO-PUR z czego wykonawcą była inna firma wspołpracująca z nimi która znajdowała się bliżej mojego miejsca zamieszkania. Ja jestem z Gdańska a firma EKO-PUR z okolic Częstochowy więc chyba było im taniej przysłać kogoś z warszawy kto akurat w mojej okolicy wykonywał inne zlecenie.
Natrysk był wykonywany między krokwie na folie paroprzepuszczalną. Umawiałem się na grubość 15cm ale miejscami wyszło im trochę więcej za co nie zostałem policzony. Za 150m2 zapłaciłem około 12 500 zł. wychodziło coś około 82zł / m 2. za 15cm grubości natrysku pianki. Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa o gęstości 35kg / 1m3. Całą powierzchnię udało im się zrobić w przeciągu nocy około 12h. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany to mogę podesłać zdjęcia po wykonaniu usługi. W ostatnie upały efekt był zaskakujący ... podczas upałów na zewnątrz około 33 st. w środku panował chłód. Rok temu gdy nie było izoalcji w budynku można się było ugotować. Napewno wymogiem jest zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej przy takiego typu izoalcji ponieważ w środku jest jak w termosie i podczas mieszkania może być problem z parą wodną. Na szczęście wziąłem to pod uwagę podczas początkowych pracach budowalnych i mam położoną instalację przygotowaną pod rekuperator który powinien tutaj rozwiązać problem wilgotności w budynku.
Jedyny mankament tej pianki to to że nie można jej kłaść na wilgotne powierzchnie, powinno być sucho i temperatura powyżej 15 st. U mnie usługa była wykonywana w marcu ... i niektóre krokwie były wilgotne - tam pojawiły się pęknięcia tej pianki. Pianka zaczęła odchodzić od krokwi, porobiły się szczeliny około 1cm. Telefon do firmy i przyjechali zrobić poprawki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gin

Jak zdecydujesz sie na piane to zanim fachowiec połozy regipsy warto poczytać sobie i wykonawcy http://profiltech.com.pl

----------


## jozek131

> Jak zdecydujesz sie na piane to zanim fachowiec połozy regipsy warto poczytać sobie i wykonawcy http://profiltech.com.pl


A CO JA TAM MAM PRZECZYTAĆ ŻE WEŁNĘ POTRZEBA DO IZOLOWAĆ PO KILKU LATACH  :yes:

----------


## warcislaw

Panuje tu jak zwykle poplątanie z pomieszaniem. Przede wszystkim pianki PUR nie nadają się do izolacji poddaszy poddaszy o konstrukcji drewnianych ze względu na to że nie "oddychają". Polecam piankę Sealection 500 otwartokomórkową, elastyczną, rozprężającą się w stosunku 1:120, nie nasiąkającą wodą, ciężar objętościowy 10kg/1m3, "oddychającą. Poddasza izolowane tą pianką nie nagrzewają się tak jak poddasza izolowane wełną. Jeśli chodzi o koszt to jest on porównywalny z kosztem wykonania izolacji z wełny. warstwa ok. 15 cm zastępuje warstwę wełny gr. 25 cm. Piana używana w USA od 17 lat, w Polsce od 2. Instalacja 250 m2 w ciągu jednego dnia. Gwarancja producenta materiału na cały okres życia nieruchomości, polecam link mojego wykonawcy: www.obsluga-inwestycji.com.pl

----------


## jozek131

> bredzisz
> 
> piana otwarto-komorowa ma lambda 0,034 dokładnie to samo co wełna, następnym razem sprawdź zanim zaczniesz cytować ulotkę marketingową czy ktoś ciebie po prostu nie nabija w chamski chłyt marketingowy, co do ceny to wełnę 0,04 można kupić z pocałowaniem w rękę za 100zł/m3, piany zaczynają się od 600zł/m3
> 
> generalnie z reklamy wyszła ci antyreklama, twój szef nie będzie zadowolony


Za 100 zł /m3 kupujesz tylko wełnę a za 600 zł piany kupujesz materiał wraz z wykonaniem i gwarantuję ci że nie wystąpią mostki termiczne jak przy wełnie . :big lol:

----------


## jozek131

> obudził się, już w lutym o tym dyskutowaliśmy na pierwszej stronie tego wątku
> 
> Ja myślałem że zapomniałeś i dla tego przypomniałem że ty wełnę masz za 100 zł , a gdzie montaż 
> 
> dla przypomnienia, wolę swoje U=0,1 zrobione taniej niż twoje bez mostków hiper drogie U=0,25 bo w ogólnym bilansie i tak mam taniej i cieplej niezależnie od twojej nachalnej reklamy
> 
> PS na tym reklamowym filmiku w jakimś domku w Koszalinie fachury ociepliły łatwopalną pianką komin spalinowy, gratuluję pomysłu, teraz tylko poczekać aż inwestor rozpali w kominku i przy okazji spali całą chałupę


Byłem światkiem jak nowy  dom był ocieplony wełną i też się spalił , z opinii strażaków folia się zapaliła i dom spłoną . Ja zakładam przy kominie wełnę z folią o gr.4 cm. :yes:

----------


## warcislaw

Drogi kolego!
lambda wełny to jest taka w momencie wyprodukowania, a jak dostanie trochę wody z powietrza, poleży trochę na budowie, to będzie miała 0,05 albo więcej! Poza tym czy nikt z "uczonych" kolegów nie zauważył że np. pianka Sealection 500 nie chłonie w ogóle wody i rozpręża się 1: 120. Ponadto jak wynika ze zdjęć termowizyjnych, ta "wspaniała" wełna zarzyna się rozrywać i opuszczać pod wpływem wilgoci już po 2 latach, a powyższa pianka ma gwarancję dożywotnią. Czy na trwałość parametrów wełny daje ktoś gwarancję? poza tym porównywanie cen Trabanta do mercedesa.

----------


## lukasza

> Za 100 zł /m3 kupujesz tylko wełnę a za 600 zł piany kupujesz materiał wraz z wykonaniem i gwarantuję ci że nie wystąpią mostki termiczne jak przy wełnie .


 :smile:  pianka w ilości 15 cm to JEDEN WIELKI MOSTEK TERMICZNY. Bo normalnie zaleca się zakrywać izolacją krokwie i jętki czyli wykonać izolację w 2 warstwach. Tutaj w 90% przypadków piana nie zakrywa jętek i krokwi bo mają one przeważnie ok 17-20 cm. 
Już kiedyś policzyłem i wyszło mi że w moim dachu jest kilkanaście m2 powierzchni jętek i krokwi. Co oznacza, że mam KILKANAŚCIE M2 MOSTKU TERMICZNEGO. 

Chyba, że kogoś stać i spryska 20 lub 25 cm pianki. W sumie to tylko ma uzasadnienie finansowe przy budowie domu pasywnego (choć i tak taniej wyjdzie 40-45 cm wełny).

----------


## marcel232

Sledze watek od b. dawna (w sumie jest kilka watkow na temat piany na tym forum) i jednak zdecydowalem sie na piane. 

firma wymieniona w tym watku wlasnie robi u mnie natrysk 20cm zamknietokomorkowej piany (krokwie 18cm).
natrysk tylko miedzy krokwie uznalem za bezcelowy wlasnie ze wzgledu na powierzchnie krokwi i ewentualne mostki termiczne. 

welna jakos tez mnie nie przekonywala - zreszta ciesle nie zapewnili zadnej wentylacji dachu czterospadowego (deskowany - zapapowany).

wiezba + deskowanie przed piana zostalo dobrze wysuszone (zmierzone 2 miernikami 12%) dodatkowo 3 krotnie natrysnieto impregnat p. plesniowy. 
teraz wlasnie pianuja.

----------


## marcel232

105zl/m2

a dlaczego od razu zakaldasz ze sie wszystkich na wszystko 'naciaga'???

----------


## jozek131

> pianka w ilości 15 cm to JEDEN WIELKI MOSTEK TERMICZNY. Bo normalnie zaleca się zakrywać izolacją krokwie i jętki czyli wykonać izolację w 2 warstwach. Tutaj w 90% przypadków piana nie zakrywa jętek i krokwi bo mają one przeważnie ok 17-20 cm. 
> Już kiedyś policzyłem i wyszło mi że w moim dachu jest kilkanaście m2 powierzchni jętek i krokwi. Co oznacza, że mam KILKANAŚCIE M2 MOSTKU TERMICZNEGO. 
> 
> Chyba, że kogoś stać i spryska 20 lub 25 cm pianki. W sumie to tylko ma uzasadnienie finansowe przy budowie domu pasywnego (choć i tak taniej wyjdzie 40-45 cm wełny).


Jest proste rozwiązanie jak chcesz uniknąć mostków termicznych na drewnie , nakładacz pianę na prze czczeni pomiędzy krokwiami o gr. 15 cm oraz na drewno natryskujesz około  3 cm i wtedy nie występują mostki termiczne  proste i bez dodatkowych kosztów  :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> nic nie pobije welny ! stajesz do zawodow?


Oczywiście że staję do zawodów  , zaproponuj bliźniaka i ty wykonasz montaż wełny ja natrysk piany  pomiary będziemy wykonywać kamerą termowizyjną przez kilka lat i zobaczymy kto wygra WEŁNA czy PIANA  :hug:

----------


## marcel232

Mialem 3 oferty z 3 roznych firm i roznica cen miedzy nimi wynosila...5zl za m2 wiec nagle wszyscy dokladaja do interesu??
co do ceny i metra welny to akurat naleze do ludzi ktorzy o to nie dbaja. (i nie to ze sie chwale bo nikt z Was mnie nie zna to nie mam przed kim).
pompa ciepla+podlogowka, solary i cala hydraulika kosztowala mnie 110tys
klimatyzacja calego domu 45
reku 35
lazienka, sauna i jackuzzi (2,5 x 2,5m) w piwnicy kosztowalo 140tys
sam blat marmurowy w kuchni kosztowal 15tysiecy
naprawde nie chcecie wiedziec ile kosztowaly krany w moim domu
wiec naprawde roznica 10-20 tysiecy na ociepleniu poddasza nie robi na mnie zadnego wrazenia

co z tego ze wsadzilbym welne jak dekarze nie zapewnili zadnej wentylacji dachu - i od tego momentu pojawilo sie moje zainteresowanie piana

----------


## lukasza

> Mialem 3 oferty z 3 roznych firm i roznica cen miedzy nimi wynosila...5zl za m2 wiec nagle wszyscy dokladaja do interesu??
> co do ceny i metra welny to akurat naleze do ludzi ktorzy o to nie dbaja. (i nie to ze sie chwale bo nikt z Was mnie nie zna to nie mam przed kim).
> pompa ciepla+podlogowka, solary i cala hydraulika kosztowala mnie 110tys
> klimatyzacja calego domu 45
> reku 35
> lazienka, sauna i jackuzzi (2,5 x 2,5m) w piwnicy kosztowalo 140tys
> sam blat marmurowy w kuchni kosztowal 15tysiecy
> naprawde nie chcecie wiedziec ile kosztowaly krany w moim domu
> wiec naprawde roznica 10-20 tysiecy na ociepleniu poddasza nie robi na mnie zadnego wrazenia
> ...


wszystko Ok Marcel. Nie myśl, że pianka to strata kasy. Jak masz kasę to OK. Każdemu życzę i mam nadzieje, że inni też aby było go stać na piankę. Uczulamy tylko na kilka spraw jak zakrycie krokwi i jętek (a jeśli je zakryjemy to znaczy, że płyty k-g dajemy na stelażu. Więc nie przejdzie ściema niektórych sprzedawców pianki, że zaoszczędzimy na robieniu drogiego stelaża pod k-g. Tpo samo teraz będzie dotyczyć czau ocieplenia poddasza. Nie zaoszczędzimy czasu na niezrobieniu stelaża pod k-g), jak piankowanie na dachu krytego papą, plus świadomość, że można też taniej i cieplej (wełna) ale za to grubiej. A wszystko dobrze jak ma swój sens ekonomiczny: ciepły fundament, ściany, okna to i dach. Gorzej jak inwestor myśli, że super ocielenie dachu załatwi mu 90% problemu i szarpie kasę na piankę zamiast dać wełnę (bo wierzy w cuda z pianki).  
Blat na pewno jest piękny choć ja będę raczej szukał kompozytu. 

p.s. tylko jedno mi tu nie pasuje. Po co solary jak się ma tanią wodę z PC? Sensu ekonomicznego zero. Chyba, że masz i basen. Czego Ci i innym pływakom serdecznie życzę.

----------


## tank102

To co w końcu pianka czy wełna ?
I nie mówcie o szczelności wełna , bo już w życiu widziałem dachy źle ocieplone wełną.
Dlatego skłaniam się chyba pianki

----------


## marcel232

Co do solarow to w sumie nie wiem - ale niech sobie sondy pionowe 'odpoczna' latem. 

co do calosci izolacji domu to staralem sie byc konsekwentny.

na scianach piwnicy jest 15cm sytroduru,
sciany domu 20cm styro grafitowego (termoorganika)
okna 3 szybowe

no i gdy przyszlo do ocieplania dachu zaczalem sie interesowac cala ta 'technologia' 
na poczatku miala byc welna ale....welne trzeba wentylowac a ja mam dach kopertowy SZCZELNIE zapapowany (dachowka juz polozona) to jak zapewnic wentylacje takiego dachu????  

'fachowcy' od welny zapewniali, ze cytuje: 'powietrze zawsze krazy i wiglosc wywieje' - tak przez szczelnie zapapowany dach???
byly tez pomysly nawiercania dachu od srodka itp.

dlatego zaczalem szukac alternatywy i stanelo na pianie ktora nie wymaga wentylacji dachu (od wentylacji domu jest reku i klima)

czy to zle, ze firma zaproponowala mi cene 105zl/m2? to mialem szukac takiej co zaspiewa 150-200 zeby miec poczucie, ze 'place za jakosc' ??

wystraczy popatrzec jak wylgadaja ceny materialow budowlanych na stronach producentow i w hurtowniach. oficjalne ceny sa czasami 2 razy wyzsze od tych ktore mozna dostac w hurtowni. 

tak samo pewnie jest z piana - im wiecej kupujemy tym nizsza mozemy dostac cene.

----------


## marcel232

rekuperacja zdublowana klimatyzacja???

klimatyzacja miesza powietrze wewnatrz pomieszczenia a rekuperacja je wymienia

chyba nie piszesz, ze sama rekuperacja schlodzi mi dom latem albo sama klimatyzacja odzyska cieplo i wymieni powietrze zima.

do wymiany powietrza i jego schladzania potrzeba 2 systemow - mozna je zrobic jako centralne ale ja bede mial temperature sterowana indywidualnie dla kazdego pomieszczenia. 

nie wiem czemu sie tak uparles na ta welne. czy ja tu kogos namawiam na piane i wypisuje ze jest lepsza niz welna?? w moim przypadku akurat wyszlo, ze jest ale to tylko moj dom i moja kasa. a ze zarabiam tyle ze moge dom postawic za roczna pesnje to tak za bardzo nie dbam o koszty

----------


## marcel232

to jest jak z samochodem.

mozna kupic passata i tez zawiezie z A do B 

kazdy kupuje to na co go stac 

w stosunku do zarobkow wydalismy na dom tyle samo wiec nie czuje ze za cos przeplacilem i moglbym miec 'taniej' 
ja po prostu nie mam czasu i glowy do wyszukiwania najtanszych materialow i najtanszych rozwiazan
wszystkie instalacje wykonuja mi przyznam drogie firmy, od aranzacji jest pani architekt ktora nadzoruje ekipe wykonczeniowa. 
nigdy nie liczylem czy cos mi sie zwroci albo czy to ma finansowy sens - po prostu gadzeciarz ze mnie i lubie drogie skomplikowane zabawki

----------


## marcel232

zapewniaja, ze bedzie to 
EKOPRODUR S0329
i wystawia na to papier (a papier jak wiadomo przyjmie wszystko)

----------


## jozek131

> piana jeśli chcesz mieć drożej za dokładnie to samo co wełną, a jeśli chcesz mieć jeszcze drożej za dokładnie to samo to aerożel, jest jeszcze droższy od piany a izoluje dokładnie tak samo, wtedy jak przyjdą sąsiedzi pochwalisz się tak jak *marcel232* że stać mnie żeby przepłacać i za coś co jest warte 40zł/m2 zapłacić 105zł/m2, albo zafundować sobie reuperację za 35 tyś a potem zdublować ją klimatyzacją za 45tyś*
> 
> kto bogatemu zabroni*_,_ wszak* owce są po to żeby je strzyc
> 
> *
>  czyli ty naprawdę wierzysz że za 105zł/m2 zrobią ci 20cm grubo pianą zamknięto-komorową 35kg/m3 lambda 0,022 ??
> 
> pytanie do *jozek131* ty to widzisz i nie komentujesz ?? konkurencję ci robią straszną a ty milczysz ?? co ty teraz poradzisz, będziesz musiał interes zwinąć ??


Prędzej interes zwinie ten co za darmo robi , bo kiedyś skarpeta nu się wyczerpie  i będzie bieda a ja będę miał jego metry do nierymsnięcia .
PS. w dzień się pracuje a wieczorem jest trochę czasu na pisanie  :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> nie szukam wspolnika do ocieplenia piana w akcie desperacji moge zrobic to sam.
> zapodaj kiedy pierwszy raz pianowales.


Jak chcesz mieć porównanie co jest lepsze to najlepiej to wykonać .

z pianami PUR pracuję od 15 lat ,lecz miką pianą od roku lecz technologia i maszyny się nie zmieniają  :yes:

----------


## marcel232

> hehe zlocenia na trumnie, fakt nie masz sie czym chwalic.
> dach to przegroda o zmiennym srodowisku pracy i piana nie nalezy do dobrych izolatorow. a brakuje jej najwazniejsz rzeczy odpornosci na ogien. podlinkowywane juz byly strony gdzie umieszczono zdjecia dachu ocieplanego piana ktory, juz po 10min od pojawienia sie ognia byl ruina. oczywiscie przez wykonawce wada ta zostala przerobiona marketingowo na walor wyzszosci nad welna


Z tego co mi wiadomo (ale ekspertem od ognia nie jestem) to wiekszosc pozarow domow ma zrodlo w nich samych. 
wiec jesli ogien dojdzie do ocieplenia poddasza znaczy sie ze calosc domu w srodku i tak jest juz spalona - ocieplenie poddasza materialem ognioodpornym niczego nam nie uratuje - od tego jest ubezpieczenie. U mnie wiezbe dachowa przytrzymuje 7 grubych drewnianych slupow wiec przy pozarze te slupy zostana zniszczone i wiezba sie zawali bez wzgledu na to czy poddasze bedzie ocieplone welna, piana czy styropianem. 
wiadomo zdecydowalem sie na piane i bede troche tez bronil swojej racji/decyzji ale nie robmy afery z palnoscia piany. to tak jakby na podlogi wszedzie klasc kafle i kupowac stalowe meble (no bo sa niepalne).

----------


## autorus

Pytanie. 

Czy na np. dach ocieplony pianką można dać siatkę i tynk? Czy trzeba koniecznie budować stelaże?

----------


## cyiol

Witam robie domy energooszczędne krokiew 24 + 5 cm( wełna) w stelaż  i tez miodu nie ma. Z wełną miałem mnóstwo kłopotów -przewiewanie. Jak drogi kolega chce zrobić dodatkowe 18cm wełny. Tak w nawiązaniu do paroizolacji i membrany dachowej. Nieszczelności w paroizolacji, które mi zrobili " fachowcy"  spowodowały iż przy intensywnych wiatrach temperatura CAŁEGO domu około 250m2 spadła do 17 stopni pomimo ze piec BUDERUS grzał na 100%.
Postanowiłem że bedę ocieplał TYLKO pianką PUR. Tak na marginesie dom pasywny to jest CUDO ale sorki nie przy naszych fachowcach

----------


## autorus

Ja zastanawiam się jak  utrzymać piankę na dachu kopułowym od środka gdy pianka ma się tylko trzymać cegieł.

Wymyśliłem taka konstrukcję na poczekaniu ze można by wykorzystać do tego celu kołki styropianowe. Wbić je bez styropianu na określoną głębokość, i w ten sposób byśmy mieli 2w1.

1. Pianka miałaby sie dodatkowo czego trzymać
2. gościu od natrysku miałby punkty orientacyjne, w końcu tych kołków byłoby sporo.

Tylko czy na piankę można bezpośrednio tynk klej?

Autorus

----------


## cyiol

> Ja zastanawiam się jak  utrzymać piankę na dachu kopułowym od środka gdy pianka ma się tylko trzymać cegieł.
> 
> Wymyśliłem taka konstrukcję na poczekaniu ze można by wykorzystać do tego celu kołki styropianowe. Wbić je bez styropianu na określoną głębokość, i w ten sposób byśmy mieli 2w1.
> 
> 1. Pianka miałaby sie dodatkowo czego trzymać
> 2. gościu od natrysku miałby punkty orientacyjne, w końcu tych kołków byłoby sporo.
> 
> Tylko czy na piankę można bezpośrednio tynk klej?
> 
> Autorus


Piana będzie się trzymać cegieł 
Punkty orientacyje  OK dla określenia grubości'
Tylko co z wykończeneim - piana (jakakolwiek) nie daje równej powierzchni - chociaż to może być efekt dizajnescki  (-:

----------


## marcel232

mpoplaw

bylem dzisiaj na budowie - sa tam beczki (ze zdjec) z produktem (A+B) oryginalnie zamkniete, swiecace (bo dopiero co dostarczone).

Wg mnie firma robi na materialach tych o ktorych mowi/pisze 

marcel

----------


## autorus

a czy to jest ta firma co robi za 105zl/m2   .  Mozesz przypomniec grubosc? Czytam to na komorce  :sad:

----------


## autorus

> Piana będzie się trzymać cegieł 
> Punkty orientacyje  OK dla określenia grubości'
> Tylko co z wykończeneim - piana (jakakolwiek) nie daje równej powierzchni - chociaż to może być efekt dizajnescki  (-:


raczej myslalem ze te kolki (plastikowe) beda dodatkowo wzmacniac konstrukcje. 
Po wypryskaniu pur  zalozyl bym talerzyki plastikowe. Potem siatke i otynkowalbym. Wiadomoze w jednym miejscu tynku bedzie wiecej a w drugim mniej.
Mnie ciekawi raczej czy tak sie da i czy nie ma jakichs przeciwskazan technologicznych.

----------


## marcel232

> a czy to jest ta firma co robi za 105zl/m2   .  Mozesz przypomniec grubosc? Czytam to na komorce


czesc u mnie robia 20cm (przy krokwiach 18cm)

----------


## jozek131

> Pytanie. 
> 
> Czy na np. dach ocieplony pianką można dać siatkę i tynk? Czy trzeba koniecznie budować stelaże?


Pianę twardą można zatynkować bez najmniejszego problemu , jest to pokazane u producenta piany amerykańskiej DEMILEC  o nazwie piany HETLOK SOJ    :yes:

----------


## autorus

ok, a która to jest ta twarda, jedno czy dwuskładnikowa?

----------


## jozek131

> ok, a która to jest ta twarda, jedno czy dwuskładnikowa?


twarda piana to taka która masa 1 m3 przekracza 30kg  ,

----------


## tank102

Jednak wybiore pianę SEALECTION 500 , 
bo niestać mnie na tak zwanych fachowców od układania wełny i tak zwanej wełny mineralnej

----------


## autorus

U mnie raczej rozważam tylko piankę jako dach. 

Odnośnie wnętrza to radziłem sie pankowców i nie polecają tynkować z prostej przyczyny, bo pianka po nałożeniu jest nierówna w jednym miejscu będzie mniej w drugim więcej tynku który będzie pękał. 

A ile chcesz dać i ile za m2?

----------


## warcislaw

Krokwie i jętki to ok. 17 - 20 cm izolatora , bo drewno to też izolator. Wszelkie badania powierzchni poddaszy kamerą termowizyjną nie wykazują większych spadków temperatur przy elementach drewnianych jak max 0,5C, co jest bez znaczenia w obliczeniach.  Do tego drogi kolego trzeba sobie poczytać co to jest mostek termiczny, bo przy ociepleniach wełną mineralną mostek termiczny staje się powierzchnią rosy, a to już ma duże znaczenie dla ucieczki ciepła, rozwijaniu się grzybów pleśniowych. Cały czas obserwuję porównywanie izolacji z wełny do izolacji z pianki! Nikt nie zadał sobie trudu żeby wziąć do kupy takie elementy jak powiększenie objętośći 1/120, brak nasiąkliwości wodą oraz dożywotnia gwarancja na materiał. Czy ktoś zna gwarancję na wełnę dłuższą niż 3 lata

----------


## autorus

A jak to jest z natryskiem na dach? czy rzeczywiście nawet przy cienkich warstwach nie da rady tego w miar równo zrobić?

----------


## warcislaw

Polecam S...........0 Ma być otwartokomórkowa, elastyczna ze względu na to że przepuszcza powietrze i pozwala konstrukcji dachowej normalnie pracowac. Sztywna pianka zamknięto  komórkowa może się odspoić i popękać. Poza tym na S... jest dożywotnia gwarancja producenta na materiał. ZAPRASZAM PO WIĘCEJ INFORMACJI.

----------


## warcislaw

> Jednak wybiore pianę SEALECTION 500 , 
> bo niestać mnie na tak zwanych fachowców od układania wełny i tak zwanej wełny mineralnej


Słuszna decyzja!! Zapraszam po więcej informacji!

----------


## janciownik

Witam, tak na marginesie - czy ktoś zna jakąś sprawdzona firmę niedaleko Radomia ?
Poczytałem trochę o tej piance i zaczyna do mnie przemawiać... Z początku najarałem się na Isobooster, (pomijam fakt że jeden nawiedzony forumowicz mnie posądzał o marketing i że jestem sprzedawcą isobostera), ale niestety nie mogę się doprosić ani doszukać sensownych informacji na jego temat, stąd zainteresowanie tą pianką. 
U mnie wyjdzie około 200m2 dachu, myślę że jakbym dał jakieś 20-25 cm tej pianki (5cm na krokwie). Cenowo to wiem z powyższych postów że wyjdzie masakra, ale powinno być szczelnie i ciepło  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Janciownik

----------


## autorus

tylko pamiętaj o aprobatach, certyfikatach itd bo każdy może napisać ze jego pianka ma 0.002.

----------


## janciownik

Wiem - pamiętam, tylko że papier i oferta może zawierać wszystko... Isobooster i Thermoreflex też zawiera pełno aprobat, certyfikatów a jakos nikt nic sensownego o tych rozwiązaniach nie potrafi powiedzieć ...

----------


## warcislaw

> snisz chlopie, ze 15cm piany zastapisz 25cm welny :d


Nie śnię kolego, trzeba brać pod uwagę że pianka to 100% izolacji ( zamknięte wszystkie przestrzenie), wełna tego nie załatwi i to że pianka nie nasiąka wodą. A poza tym jak zawsze trochę wyobraźni też nie zaszkodzi!

----------


## warcislaw

> Wiem - pamiętam, tylko że papier i oferta może zawierać wszystko... Isobooster i Thermoreflex też zawiera pełno aprobat, certyfikatów a jakos nikt nic sensownego o tych rozwiązaniach nie potrafi powiedzieć ...


Wszystkie inne izolacje poza izolacjami natryskowymi mają jedną podstawową wadę, nie da się ich ułożyć, NIE DAAA! z 100% szczelnością : styk krokwi ze ścianą szczytową, przestrzenie za murłatą, miejsca styku krokwi z jętkami, przestrzenie naokoło okien połaciowych itp. A potem kamera termowizyjna mówi: "kochany Masz ok. 30 - 40 % dziur termicznych w połaci dachowej".

----------


## jozek131

> Witam, tak na marginesie - czy ktoś zna jakąś sprawdzona firmę niedaleko Radomia ?
> Poczytałem trochę o tej piance i zaczyna do mnie przemawiać... Z początku najarałem się na Isobooster, (pomijam fakt że jeden nawiedzony forumowicz mnie posądzał o marketing i że jestem sprzedawcą isobostera), ale niestety nie mogę się doprosić ani doszukać sensownych informacji na jego temat, stąd zainteresowanie tą pianką. 
> U mnie wyjdzie około 200m2 dachu, myślę że jakbym dał jakieś 20-25 cm tej pianki (5cm na krokwie). Cenowo to wiem z powyższych postów że wyjdzie masakra, ale powinno być szczelnie i ciepło 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Janciownik


25 cm grubości  SELECTION 500 to współczynnik przenikania U = 0.15  a opór cieplny 6,71  , parametry dla domu pasywnego . A kontakt do autoryzowanych wykonawców dostaniesz na stronie http://www.pgin.org/ tam znajduje się mapka autoryzowanych wykonawców  :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> tylko pamiętaj o aprobatach, certyfikatach itd bo każdy może napisać ze jego pianka ma 0.002.


AW posiadają wszystkie dokumenty dopuszczające na rynek europejski i polski oraz od kończ czerwca ITB  wszystko jest do wglądu i do sprawdzenia  :yes:

----------


## Tomek W

Dodam swoje kilka groszy  :smile: 

Nie jestem przekonany że takie ocieplenie zapewni ochronę przeciwpożarową na poddaszu (zgodnie z europejską klasyikacją nie osiągają klasyfikacji A1/A2 - wiecej szczegółów odnosnie klasyfikacji materiałów tutaj - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego+we%c...ikacja+ogniowa). Oczywisćie pożary w domkach jednorodzinnych są bardzo rzadkie, ale chyba lepiej chuchać na zimne.

----------


## janciownik

Palność też brałem osobiście pod uwagę, ale wg mnie to porządny system do wykrywania pożarów plus dobre ubezpieczenie u sensownego ubezpieczyciela powinno być ok  :wink:

----------


## Tomek W

Na pewno aktywne systemy to dobre rozwiazanie. Ale pasywne, w postaci materiałow to również dobre rozwiązanie.

Co do tego ubezpieczenia - to tutaj słyszałem że, narazie w przypadku inwestycji uzytecznosci publicznej, sprawdza sie kwestie zastosowanych materiałow i ich niepalnosci.

----------


## janciownik

To wiem, ale ja generalnie nie traktuję siebie i mój dom jako użyteczność publiczną  :wink:

----------


## marcel232

> Dodam swoje kilka groszy 
> 
> Nie jestem przekonany że takie ocieplenie zapewni ochronę przeciwpożarową na poddaszu (zgodnie z europejską klasyikacją nie osiągają klasyfikacji A1/A2 - wiecej szczegółów odnosnie klasyfikacji materiałów tutaj - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego+we%c...ikacja+ogniowa). Oczywisćie pożary w domkach jednorodzinnych są bardzo rzadkie, ale chyba lepiej chuchać na zimne.



W jaki sposob welna ma ochronic dom przed pozarem??? 

ja mam niestety dosc niemile doswiadczenia z welna. mieszkanie (dwupoziomowe na poddaszu) w ktorym teraz mieszkamy - podczas pierwszej zimy 30% powierzchni skosow bylo rozebrane (mozecie sobie wyobrazic jaki to balagan) bo tak 'fachowcy' welne poukladali ze byly puste przestrzenie i skosy przemarzaly. 

dlatego wybralem piane bo tam raczej nie sposob czegos spitolic przy 'montazu'.

a ja nie mam ani czasu ani wiedzy zeby ludzi od welny 'pilnowac'

----------


## autorus

A jak jest z gwarancja na pianke? Chodzi o konkretnego wykonawce. Np jak sie okaże  ze z zewnątrz pęknie i będzie sie przedostawała woda.

----------


## jozek131

> Dodam swoje kilka groszy 
> 
> Nie jestem przekonany że takie ocieplenie zapewni ochronę przeciwpożarową na poddaszu (zgodnie z europejską klasyikacją nie osiągają klasyfikacji A1/A2 - wiecej szczegółów odnosnie klasyfikacji materiałów tutaj - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego+we%c...ikacja+ogniowa). Oczywisćie pożary w domkach jednorodzinnych są bardzo rzadkie, ale chyba lepiej chuchać na zimne.


Domy zaizolowane wełną też się palą , każda wełna jest obłożona z dwóch stron  folą łatwo palną  :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> A jak jest z gwarancja na pianke? Chodzi o konkretnego wykonawce. Np jak sie okaże  ze z zewnątrz pęknie i będzie sie przedostawała woda.


Piana otwarto komorowa SELECTION 500 jest paro przepuszczalna, lecz po namoknięciu jak dach jest uszkodzony piana swobodnie wyschnie i posiada pełne właściwości . Piana SELECTION 500 posiada aprobatę    ITB   :yes:

----------


## autorus

To akurat mi się podoba i pasuje do mojej koncepcji. Ale wolałbym żeby jednak nie przeciekała. No i nie pękała na dachu. Ile jest gwarancji na położona pianke na dachu i jak wygląda sprawa z jej renowacja/ naprawianiem gdyby jednak coś pękło?

----------


## jozek131

> To akurat mi się podoba i pasuje do mojej koncepcji. Ale wolałbym żeby jednak nie przeciekała. No i nie pękała na dachu. Ile jest gwarancji na położona pianke na dachu i jak wygląda sprawa z jej renowacja/ naprawianiem gdyby jednak coś pękło?


Piana otwarto komorowa  SELECTION 500 jest pianą elastyczną dach może swobodnie pracować i piana nie pęknie  ,  Dlatego też autentyczna SEALECTION 500 posiada DOŻYWOTNIĄ jakościową gwarancję producenta obejmującą okres ,,życia budynku” ! Jest wystawiany na piśmie przez DEMILEC USA  :bye: 

Piana zamknięto komorowa nie przecieka lecz ma skłonności do pękania na dachu drewnianym i odklejać się od krokwi , twardą pianę stosuje się na dachy betonowe lub tarasy jako hydro i termo izolację  , twardą piane o gęstości 80 kg /m3 można ją zastosować do izolacji piwnic jako izolację wodną i cieplna  :wave:

----------


## warcislaw

> Witam, tak na marginesie - czy ktoś zna jakąś sprawdzona firmę niedaleko Radomia ?
> Poczytałem trochę o tej piance i zaczyna do mnie przemawiać... Z początku najarałem się na Isobooster, (pomijam fakt że jeden nawiedzony forumowicz mnie posądzał o marketing i że jestem sprzedawcą isobostera), ale niestety nie mogę się doprosić ani doszukać sensownych informacji na jego temat, stąd zainteresowanie tą pianką. 
> U mnie wyjdzie około 200m2 dachu, myślę że jakbym dał jakieś 20-25 cm tej pianki (5cm na krokwie). Cenowo to wiem z powyższych postów że wyjdzie masakra, ale powinno być szczelnie i ciepło 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Janciownik


 Zapraszam do mnie to wyjaśnie Ci wszystkie wątpliwości wcale nie bedzie to tak drogo

----------


## jozek131

> Witam, tak na marginesie - czy ktoś zna jakąś sprawdzona firmę niedaleko Radomia ?
> Poczytałem trochę o tej piance i zaczyna do mnie przemawiać... Z początku najarałem się na Isobooster, (pomijam fakt że jeden nawiedzony forumowicz mnie posądzał o marketing i że jestem sprzedawcą isobostera), ale niestety nie mogę się doprosić ani doszukać sensownych informacji na jego temat, stąd zainteresowanie tą pianką. 
> U mnie wyjdzie około 200m2 dachu, myślę że jakbym dał jakieś 20-25 cm tej pianki (5cm na krokwie). Cenowo to wiem z powyższych postów że wyjdzie masakra, ale powinno być szczelnie i ciepło 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Janciownik


Adres wykonawcy jest na twojej skrzynce :popcorn:

----------


## warcislaw

> a możesz umieścić na forum zdjęcia na dowód twoich słów ?? bo mnie to trochę przypomina pokazywanie brakoróbstwa u układaczy wełny jako zaleta do hiper drogiej pianki, a tymczasem odpowiedź prawidłowa brzmi, przypilnować ekipę układająca wełnę żeby robili zgodnie z normą czyli sznurowali gęsto i folię dawali solidnie bez przerw + klejenie taśmą i już żadna z twoich hiobowych przepowiedni nie ma szans się sprawdzić, czyli realnie będziemy mieli cieplej i taniej przez najbliższe 100 lat
> 
> PS i jak ten komin spalinowy zapianowany przez waszą ekipę ?? poprawiliście to czy czekacie aż się dom spali ??
> 
> Kolego drogi, jak już się wypowiadasz w tym temacie to powinieneś widzieć że dzisiaj np. kominy Schidla są izolowane grubą warstwą wełny prasowanej i ich zewnętrzna temperatura w tym miejscu niewiele odbiega od temperatury otoczenia, ale paplać każdy może!
> 
>  a możesz zdradzić cenę ?? ile więcej ciebie naciągnęli ?? 5 razy drożej od tradycji czy więcej ??


Kolego drogi, jak już się wypowiadasz w tym temacie to powinieneś widzieć że dzisiaj np. kominy Schidla są izolowane grubą warstwą wełny prasowanej i ich zewnętrzna temperatura w tym miejscu niewiele odbiega od temperatury otoczenia, ale paplać każdy może!

----------


## warcislaw

Proszę sobie obejrzeć film gdzie porównano wady i zalety obu kontrowersyjnych izolacji!!

----------


## marcel232

> to w taki razie odpowiedz mi dlaczego jak do tej pory większość domów  pasywnych buduje się bez super drogiej izolacji piankowej a mimo to  blow-dor test jakoś specjalnie nie wykazuje przewiewów ?? czyżby twój  post był po prostu bardzo stronniczy i zawierał zwykłą kryptoreklamę tak  powszechną u tych co to specjalnie się rejestrują żeby napisać jeden  jedyny post pochwalny o jakimś produkcie ??
> 
> PS blow-dor test to próba szczelności domu, określa ona jak dobrze jest  dom uszczelniony, i według marketingowców od piany każda taka próba w  domku bez piany powinna skończyć się absolutną porażką, a tymczasem domy  otrzymują certyfikat na mniej niż 0,6 wymian powietrza na godzinę przy  różnicy ciśnień 50Pa, co w praktyce oznacza że można bez żadnego  problemu tradycyjna techniką osiągnąć znacznie lepiej niż hiper drogą  pianą
> 
> już  wcześniej udowodniłeś że jesteś owcą którą trzeba strzyc, więc tak się  zastanawiam czy pisząc swoje posty po prostu nie usprawiedliwiasz się  przed samym sobą za błędy które wcześniej popełniłeś i których już nie  da się odwrócić ??
> 
> przykład 1:
> zlecam firmie ułożenie wełny, w umowie dopisuję paragraf o  odpowiedzialność materialnej gdy w zimie na kamerze termowizyjnej wyjdą  brakoróbstwa, a zapłatę za usługę uwarunkowuję odbiorem całości prac  przez inspektora nadzoru
> 
> ...


mpoplaw widzisz tekstami o owcach zaczynasz obrazac ludzi a to nie miejsce na forum.

jestem 32-latkiem ktory zarobil juz kase na swoja emeryture, buduje dom dla siebie i pod siebie i zarabiam tyle kasy, ze naprawde nie interesuje mnie to ile kosztuja cegly, cement czy wspomniane izolacje poddaszy. 30tysiecy za izolacje poddasza?? to tylko kilka dni pracy wiec nie mam wrazenia, ze ktos proboje mnie oskubac - sa wazniejsze rzeczy w zyciu.

a welny u siebie nie chce bo apartament w ktorym mieszkamy mial cale poddasze skopane - ktore trzeba bylo rozbierac. 
naprawde taniej mi wyjdzie zrobic ocieplenie pianka niz nie pracowac i spedzac czas na budowie pilnujac ekipy od welny.

----------


## autorus

A jak wygląda sprawa z nanoszeniem pianki na dach? 

Z korespondencji z jedną z firm (zamkniętokomórkowa) wychodzi że nie da się założyć pianki w sposób estetyczny bo natrysk dla szczelności trzeba robić na krzyż. Kłopot polega na tym ze propozycja dodatkowej nawierzchni na piankę tak podroży całość ze stanie się to bezsensownie drogie.

----------


## Tomek W

> W jaki sposob welna ma ochronic dom przed pozarem??? 
> 
> ja mam niestety dosc niemile doswiadczenia z welna. mieszkanie (dwupoziomowe na poddaszu) w ktorym teraz mieszkamy - podczas pierwszej zimy 30% powierzchni skosow bylo rozebrane (mozecie sobie wyobrazic jaki to balagan) bo tak 'fachowcy' welne poukladali ze byly puste przestrzenie i skosy przemarzaly. 
> 
> dlatego wybralem piane bo tam raczej nie sposob czegos spitolic przy 'montazu'.
> 
> a ja nie mam ani czasu ani wiedzy zeby ludzi od welny 'pilnowac'


Praca wykonawcy to nie kwestia dobrego czy złego materiału. Niezależnie od tego jaki materiał się wybiera producent podaje instrukcje jak go poprawnie zamontować. Jeśli trafi się na "fachowców" to nie byłbym taki pewien, że wykonanie izoalcji z pianki będzie bez wad...

Co do siedzenia i pilnowania - wystarczy zrobić zdjęcia kamerą termowizyjną po montażu (najlepiej zimą ze względu na różnicę temperatur), aby zobaczyć poprawność wykonania izolacji. Ponadto przecież warunek poprawnego wykonania izolacji można wpisać do umowy z wykonawcą.  :smile: 

Natomiast co do palności - każdy materiał traci swoje właściwości w wyniku działania ognia - wcześniej lub później. Istotny jest tutaj czas. Reakcja na ogień materiału (euroklasa podana na etykiecie materiału - więcej informacji o euroklasach http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego+we%c...ikacja+ogniowa) to potocznie mówiąc informacja na temat tego czy dany materiał powstrzyma ogień przez jakiś czas, czy wspomoże rozwój pożaru. Warto w takim wypadku zastanowić się dwa razy, bo przecież nie budujemy domu "co roku"  :smile:

----------


## profi45

> Praca wykonawcy to nie kwestia dobrego czy złego materiału. Niezależnie od tego jaki materiał się wybiera producent podaje instrukcje jak go poprawnie zamontować. Jeśli trafi się na "fachowców" to nie byłbym taki pewien, że wykonanie izoalcji z pianki będzie bez wad...
> 
> Co do siedzenia i pilnowania - wystarczy zrobić zdjęcia kamerą termowizyjną po montażu (najlepiej zimą ze względu na różnicę temperatur), aby zobaczyć poprawność wykonania izolacji. Ponadto przecież warunek poprawnego wykonania izolacji można wpisać do umowy z wykonawcą. 
> 
> Natomiast co do palności - każdy materiał traci swoje właściwości w wyniku działania ognia - wcześniej lub później. Istotny jest tutaj czas. Reakcja na ogień materiału (euroklasa podana na etykiecie materiału - więcej informacji o euroklasach http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego+we%c...ikacja+ogniowa) to potocznie mówiąc informacja na temat tego czy dany materiał powstrzyma ogień przez jakiś czas, czy wspomoże rozwój pożaru. Warto w takim wypadku zastanowić się dwa razy, bo przecież nie budujemy domu "co roku"


Szanowny kolego jak widze twoje zdjecia z układania wełny to ok ale dołaczasz instrukcje do  płyt gk to  popros kolegów z firmy swojej o nowe materialy reklamowe albo zostaw g-k w spokoju jak sie na tym nie znacie.

----------


## Tomek W

> Szanowny kolego jak widze twoje zdjecia z układania wełny to ok ale dołaczasz instrukcje do  płyt gk to  popros kolegów z firmy swojej o nowe materialy reklamowe albo zostaw g-k w spokoju jak sie na tym nie znacie.


Nie za bardzo rozumiem uwagę. Nie wspominam nigdzie o montażu płyt g-k, co więcej piszę wyżej, że istotne w trakcie montażu nie tylko wełny, są wytyczne producenta, gdyż ich stosowanie zapewni porządany efekt.

----------


## marcel232

No i poddasze ocieplone
Ekipie zajelo to w sumie 3 dni - bo byla przerwa 'technologiczna' ze wzgledu na slaby dojazd (glina, opady, itp)
Wyliczyli 247m2 (czyli nawet mniej niz w projekcie i niz to co ja liczylem - naprawde duzy plus dla ekipy za uczciwosc).
Zuzyli 6 beczek (lacznie 1460kg) materialu. Przy 20cm wyszlo, ze gestosc pianki to 29,5kg/m3. 
Beczki z materialem jak pisalem wczesniej przyjechaly zamkniete firmowo wiec wg mnie firma robi na materialach o ktorych pisze. 
Zreszta beczki zostawili dla 'zlomiarzy' wiec nie maja nic do ukrycia. 
Na razie jestem zadowolony jednak zeby wypowiadac sie co do 'uzytkowania' poddasza z pianka chyba za szybko. zobaczymy jak to bedzie jak sie wprowadzimy. 
ponizej zdjecia z 'realizacji'.

----------


## gin

> A CO JA TAM MAM PRZECZYTAĆ ŻE WEŁNĘ POTRZEBA DO IZOLOWAĆ PO KILKU LATACH


Jozek trzeba czytac i myslec o robocie.Widzisz czy wiesz co dzieje sie z więzba przez pierwsze lata ? pracuje wiesz o tym ale nie tylko. Każdy element konstrukcyjny więzby jak krokiew, jętka, słup itd straci  średnio około 10%  na swoich pierwotnym wymiarze np słup 20*20cm zrobi sie z niego 18*18cm jak wyschnie zakładając ze wczoraj był w tartaku a 3miesiace na dachu. 
 pytanie co stanie sie jak więżba wyschnie na styku piany i elementu więżby ?

----------


## jozek131

> Jozek trzeba czytac i myslec o robocie.Widzisz czy wiesz co dzieje sie z więzba przez pierwsze lata ? pracuje wiesz o tym ale nie tylko. Każdy element konstrukcyjny więzby jak krokiew, jętka, słup itd straci  średnio około 10%  na swoich pierwotnym wymiarze np słup 20*20cm zrobi sie z niego 18*18cm jak wyschnie zakładając ze wczoraj był w tartaku a 3miesiace na dachu. 
>  pytanie co stanie sie jak więżba wyschnie na styku piany i elementu więżby ?


Piana paro przepuszczalna SELECTION 500 jest bardzo elastyczna jak drewno się skurczy to piana się rościgniewa , lecz piana zamknięto komorowa  jak będzie tylko dolana do krokiew to w tym miejscu się zrobi szczelina lecz jak krokwie sie zaleje pianą to tego problemu nie będzie  :yes:

----------


## gin

> Piana paro przepuszczalna SELECTION 500 jest bardzo elastyczna jak drewno się skurczy to piana się rościgniewa , lecz piana zamknięto komorowa  jak będzie tylko dolana do krokiew to w tym miejscu się zrobi szczelina lecz jak krokwie sie zaleje pianą to tego problemu nie będzie


A jak sie zaleje piana zamknieto komórkowa swiezą więzbe to tez nie będzie problemu ?

----------


## jozek131

> A jak sie zaleje piana zamknieto komórkowa swiezą więzbe to tez nie będzie problemu ?


pianą zalewa się tylko drewno od wewnątrz pomieszczenia i części drewna ma dostęp do powierza zewnętrznego i swobodnie wyschnie a od wewnątrz nie wystąpią mostki bo jest zalane piana . :big grin:

----------


## rafikW

> Sledze watek od b. dawna (w sumie jest kilka watkow na temat piany na tym forum) i jednak zdecydowalem sie na piane. 
> 
> firma wymieniona w tym watku wlasnie robi u mnie natrysk 20cm zamknietokomorkowej piany (krokwie 18cm).
> natrysk tylko miedzy krokwie uznalem za bezcelowy wlasnie ze wzgledu na powierzchnie krokwi i ewentualne mostki termiczne. 
> 
> welna jakos tez mnie nie przekonywala - zreszta ciesle nie zapewnili zadnej wentylacji dachu czterospadowego (deskowany - zapapowany).
> 
> wiezba + deskowanie przed piana zostalo dobrze wysuszone (zmierzone 2 miernikami 12%) dodatkowo 3 krotnie natrysnieto impregnat p. plesniowy. 
> teraz wlasnie pianuja.




Czym mierzyłeś wilgotność drzewa w swojej konstrukcji dachu ? Czy firma która robiła Ci izolację pianą określiła jaka może  być dopuszczalna wilgotność ?
Po jakim czasie od ipregnowania konstrukcji wykonałeś izolację pianą ?
Też zamierzam na dniach wykonać izolację pianą zamkniętokomórkową. Krokwie 20 cm i dam pianę jakieś 15 cm pomiędzy krowkie + 3 cm na krokwie. Na deskowaniu mam membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną Corotop Strong, więc o wentylowanie konstrukcji się nie martwię.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

Dach byl postawiony i przykryty dokladnie rok temu. przez ten czas wszystko schlo. mimo 'mokrej' wiosny i lata NIGDZIE na dachu ani na podlodze nie znalazlem zadnych sladow 'przeciekania' dachu. Dodatkowa impregnacja p. plesni i grzybom byla wykonana pod koniec wiosny. 
Wilgotnosc oczywiscie mierzona w kilunastu punktach (2 roznymi miernikami - kupionymi samemu koszt kilkuset zlotych pomijalny przy koszcie izolacji) - wyniki od 10% do 12% - mierzone OSOBISCIE

----------


## rafikW

> Witam,
> 
> Dach byl postawiony i przykryty dokladnie rok temu. przez ten czas wszystko schlo. mimo 'mokrej' wiosny i lata NIGDZIE na dachu ani na podlodze nie znalazlem zadnych sladow 'przeciekania' dachu. Dodatkowa impregnacja p. plesni i grzybom byla wykonana pod koniec wiosny. 
> Wilgotnosc oczywiscie mierzona w kilunastu punktach (2 roznymi miernikami - kupionymi samemu koszt kilkuset zlotych pomijalny przy koszcie izolacji) - wyniki od 10% do 12% - mierzone OSOBISCIE




Dzięki za informacje. U mnie bardzo podobnie: konstrukcja od roku dobrze się przewietrzyła (przestrzeń między dachem a murłatą) Miesiąc temu dom ocieplony i otynkowany i przestrzeń "zniknęła" a na poddaszu jest teraz gorąco. Konstrukcję miałem impregnowaną ale powtórzyłem zabieg tydzień temu (poszło około 50 l na 210 m2) i obawiam się, że może jeszcze być za wilgotno. Kupię mierniczek i zrobię pomiar. Rozumiem, że wynik poniżej 12% jest OK ?

----------


## marcel232

12% jest jak najlepszym wynikiem

----------


## podros

W związku z tym iż jest to mój pierwszy wpis na forum WITAM wszystkich serdecznie.
Zdecydowałem się zarejestrować i napisać coś nie tyle o samej piane, co o ich kraju pochodzenia i rzekomej gwarancji. Jeżeli zetkniecie się z producentem piany, który pochodzi z po za Europy a szczególnie mam tu na myśli USA i Kanadę przeczytajcie dokładnie umowę i gwarancję. Ja takową widziałem i postawiłem na europejskich ( nie będę wymieniał nazwy by nie reklamować ) wytwórców. Gwarancję daje wam *PRODUCENT* piany a nie firma która przy jej pomocy tę piane nakłada. Reasumując w razie problemów czeka was kontakt z producentem za oceanem i ewentualne spory będą rozstrzygane przez tamtejsze organy sądownicze. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafikW

Montaż stelaża do płyt g-k: wykonuje się przed natryskiem pianą czy po ?

----------


## marcel232

Przed pianowaniem trzeba przykrecic wszystkie potrzebne wieszaki to stelazy.
Stelaze po pianowaniu

----------


## jozek131

> W związku z tym iż jest to mój pierwszy wpis na forum WITAM wszystkich serdecznie.
> Zdecydowałem się zarejestrować i napisać coś nie tyle o samej piane, co o ich kraju pochodzenia i rzekomej gwarancji. Jeżeli zetkniecie się z producentem piany, który pochodzi z po za Europy a szczególnie mam tu na myśli USA i Kanadę przeczytajcie dokładnie umowę i gwarancję. Ja takową widziałem i postawiłem na europejskich ( nie będę wymieniał nazwy by nie reklamować ) wytwórców. Gwarancję daje wam *PRODUCENT* piany a nie firma która przy jej pomocy tę piane nakłada. Reasumując w razie problemów czeka was kontakt z producentem za oceanem i ewentualne spory będą rozstrzygane przez tamtejsze organy sądownicze. 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam.
A co w tej pianie miało by się stać żeby musiał korzystać z gwarancji   :no: 

Piana z USA Ma przedstawicielstwo w POZNANIU , a piana z Kanady na LITWIE  .

W trakcie nakładania tej technologi nie da się zepsuci ,  :no:

----------


## autorus

no ale warunki gwarancji wypada jednak czytac, skoro to ma lezec kupe czasu.

----------


## jozek131

> Dzięki za informacje. U mnie bardzo podobnie: konstrukcja od roku dobrze się przewietrzyła (przestrzeń między dachem a murłatą) Miesiąc temu dom ocieplony i otynkowany i przestrzeń "zniknęła" a na poddaszu jest teraz gorąco. Konstrukcję miałem impregnowaną ale powtórzyłem zabieg tydzień temu (poszło około 50 l na 210 m2) i obawiam się, że może jeszcze być za wilgotno. Kupię mierniczek i zrobię pomiar. Rozumiem, że wynik poniżej 12% jest OK ?


Panowie co do wilgotności drewna iglastego  belek 20cm x 20 cm schnie około 5 lat a wygląda to tak w pierwszym roku wilgotności spada do 20 - 18 % przez kolejne lata spada rocznie około 2 % lecz nie mniej nisz 12 % w bardzo suchy dzień w dni deszczowe wilgotności będzie około 15% . I wtedy zakup wilgotnościomierza jest nie potrzebny a jak go macie to zrozumcie wasz pomiar jest tylko na grubości igieł co nie przekracza 1 cm jak chcecie zmielcież wilgotności w środku drewna to wbijcie gwoździe w odległości takiej samej jak igły w mierniku a na samym mierniku to wtedy wam się pokaże faktyczna wilgotności drewna .
Te 50 l płynu co prysnąłeś na 210 m2 to wyschło w parę godzin .
Panowie jak kupujecie drewno na dach to starajcie się kupować drewno zaimpregnowane dlatego że na tartaku te drewno zamoczą i one jest nienasianie dookoła a wy tylko materiał zmarnujecie bo tam gdzie by był potrzebny materiał grzybobójczy to wy go nie dacie , a powinien być na wszystkich złączach drewno drewno bo w tych miejscach drewno najdłużej schnie . Dobrze zaimpregnowane drewno to takie które przynajmniej 6 miesięcy przeschło a puzniej zostało zamoczone na parę godzin w impregnacie wtedy impregnat wsiąka w drewno na gr 3-5 cm jak impregnat jest zielony to tyle ile wsiąkną w drewno to tyle będzie zabarwione , a jak macie drewno wilgotne to tylko wchodzi impregnacji metodą ciśnieniową  :wave:

----------


## rafikW

> Przed pianowaniem trzeba przykrecic wszystkie potrzebne wieszaki to stelazy.
> Stelaze po pianowaniu


Ale położenie wieszaków przed zakładaniem stelaży trzeba chyba korygować (trochę przekręcić, obniżyć) ? A skoro są "zapianowane" to ich ruszenie spowoduje uszkodzenia struktury twardej piany. Więc może należy zamontować wieszaki oraz stelaże a przed pianowaniem stelaże zdjąć ? Jak to wyglądało u Ciebie ?

----------


## marcel232

jak zakladali wieszaki to latali z elementami stelaza i patrzyli czy bedzie pasowac. gosc od wykonczeniowki jest facetem ktory pracuje tylko dla naszej architekt. starszy facet + 2 synow. widzielismy wnetrza ktore ona projektowala i oni wykanczali wiec dla nas robia super. a pianowanych poddaszy oni b. duzo wykanczaja wiec maja z tym stycznosc na co dzien.

----------


## podros

Skoro nie da się zepsuć to po co dają gwarancje? Tak jak wspomniałeś to są tylko ich przedstawicielstwa a w umowach masz zapisy mówiące co i gdzie w razie konfliktu.

----------


## jozek131

> Skoro nie da się zepsuć to po co dają gwarancje? Tak jak wspomniałeś to są tylko ich przedstawicielstwa a w umowach masz zapisy mówiące co i gdzie w razie konfliktu.


Czy ty kiedyś w twoim życiu reklamowałeś Gąbkę która się znajduje w rożnych miejscach twojego domu n/p wersalka, samochód itp . i nigdzie nikt nie reklamuje Gąbki bo tam niema co się zepsuci , a piana to podobny poliuretan  :yes:

----------


## marcel232

Mi dzisiaj firma przyslala fakture za pianowanie razem z protokolem zdawczo/odbiorczym i gwarancja na 10 lat na izolacje. 
gwarancja obejmuje ciaglosc, przyczepnosc i spoistosc oraz zachowanie parametrow izolacji, itp...

pelen profesjonalizm

----------


## Bblack

> Mi dzisiaj firma przyslala fakture za pianowanie razem z protokolem zdawczo/odbiorczym i gwarancja na 10 lat na izolacje. 
> gwarancja obejmuje ciaglosc, przyczepnosc i spoistosc oraz zachowanie parametrow izolacji, itp...
> 
> pelen profesjonalizm


Józek131 a jak długa jest Twoja gwarancja i co obejmuje? Tak jak powyżej?

----------


## jozek131

> Józek131 a jak długa jest Twoja gwarancja i co obejmuje? Tak jak powyżej?


U nas jest gwarancja wystawiana w ten sposób  ;

Piana miękka SELECTION 500   od producenta jest wystawiana gwarancja na materiał dożywotnia tak jak budynek stoi  że nie traci parametrów i nie ulatnia się  a od nas na wykonanie i szczelności na okres 10 lat 

Przy pianie twardej wewnętrznie zastosowaniu i izolacja fundamentów  tak samo jak firma konkurencyjna na 10 lat na materiał i przyczepności 

przy pianie twardej lecz stosowanej na dachu gwarancja jest na 3 lata lub na 10 lat lecz z warunkiem ze będzie przez naszą firmę wykonywany przegląd gwarancyjny odpłatny jak są uszkodzenia to je uzupełniamy .  :popcorn:

----------


## jozek131

> I wychodzi szydło z worka


Ciekawe jakie ,  Polska jak weszła do UNII to gwarancja na produkt i wykonanie wynosi 2 lata lecz jak producent go przedłoży to jego wola , to nie rozumiem twojego zdziwienia  :popcorn:

----------


## autorus

Mam jeszcze pytanko odnośnie pianki na zewnątrz, konkretnie na dach. Wiadomo że równo sie jej nie natryśnie. Ale czy robiliście taki patent aby na piankę dać tynk na np siatce plastikowej? Czy takie rozwiązanie ma w ogóle sens?

----------


## jozek131

[QUOTE=autorus;4869844]Mam jeszcze pytanko odnośnie pianki na zewnątrz, konkretnie na dach. Wiadomo że równo sie jej nie natryśnie. Ale czy robiliście taki patent aby na piankę dać tynk na np siatce plastikowej? Czy takie rozwiązanie ma w ogóle sens?[/QUOT
Na każde piany można nałożyć siatkę  na kleju i tynk  po 20 następnego miesiąca będziemy nakładać pianę naścinanie budynku wspólnoty mieszkaniowej co na niej będzie nakładana siatka i tynk  , na fundamenty nakładamy pianę na nią jest tylko nałożony klej ten który stosuje się do siatki i cienką warstwę tynku oraz zasypuje się to ziemią jest to izolacja termiczna i wodna  :popcorn:

----------


## JJ.

włączę sie do dyskusji...
Zainteresowałem się "pianą" i moje pytanie - czy dach musi być deskowany do pianki?

----------


## farmi

Ja miałem natrysk bezpośrednio na membranę- dekarz który wprawiał okna dachowe powiedział ze wszystko sie super usztywniło ( a mamy pianę miekką- otwartokomórkową) - piana ładnie przylega do tej membrany, wszystko jest szczelne i ciepłe...

----------


## JJ.

czyli zwykła membrana pod dachówkę i do tego przykleja się piana? Nie odkształca membrany, nie wyciska dachówek itp.? Trzyma sie to wszystko razem?
Tak zakłada technologia?

----------


## farmi

membrana występuje w odmianach od 2zł do 20 zł(a może i więcej) /m2. Mnie dekarz namówił na porządną membranę a nie jakieś "papiery śniadaniowe" (a chciałem robić deskowanie) i musze przyznac że jestem bardzo zadowolony. Moja membrana wyglądała jakby z zewnątz była podgumowana a od srodka jakby wyłożona filcem i całość jakby zbrojona jakimiś włóknami- we 4 chłopa nie daliśmy rozerwać paska tego materiału. A piana doskonale sie do tego przykleiła i wszystko pięknie dodatkowo usztywniła. Ta piana nie ma właściwości rozprężnych - rośnie przez 5 sek i potem jest już sztywna i gotowa do cięcia- moim zdaniem niewiele ma wspólnego z pianką z puszki...

----------


## JJ.

Jeśli zalepiasz membranę pianą, to wszystkie swoje "magiczne właściwości" właśnie traci. Chyba..?
No i jak to wygląda w uzytkowaniu?

----------


## Andrzej.K

Witam  zaciekawiła mnie ta piana PUR  w moim wykonaniu  bedzie to dach płaski  odwrucony więc jestem zmuszony dać XPSA  i zastanawia mnie ta piana PUR . 
Jestem ciekaw ile bym zapłacił za 120m2  dachu. grubości 20-30 cm jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. Zastanawia mnie xps czy wody pod warstwę nieocieploną nie przepuści? 
Tak samo zastanawia mnie czy mozna ocieplac tym fundament. Ale chyba w fundamencie wyjdzie taniej styro na pianke przyklejić tak samo na ściany.
I czy zagląda tu jakas firma z Wielkopolski?

----------


## autorus

A czy ty chcesz to dać na dach czy pod dach bo to różnice są spore   :smile:  Powiem tak dostałem wycenę i różnice są że tak powiem kolosalne.

1. 250zł/m2. + vat za 20cm
2. 135zł/m2 +  vat za 20cm

Tylko to jest na zewnątrz uprzedzam. Wewnątrz powinno być taniej.

----------


## gin

> Palność też brałem osobiście pod uwagę, ale wg mnie to porządny system do wykrywania pożarów plus dobre ubezpieczenie u sensownego ubezpieczyciela powinno być ok


Wiesz ile kosztuje porządny system a nie dzwonek ?
Znasz sensownego ubezpieczyciela u nas ? bo ja nie

----------


## janciownik

> Wiesz ile kosztuje porządny system a nie dzwonek ?
> Znasz sensownego ubezpieczyciela u nas ? bo ja nie


Wiem - ja mam po prostu kilka czujek dobrej klasy, spięte z systemem alarmowym i powiadomieniem.
A ubezpieczenia są dobre, tylko jak ktoś myśli że za 200 czy 500 zł rocznie będzie miał mega super ubezpieczenie - to jest w błędzie.

----------


## gin

> A ubezpieczenia są dobre, tylko jak ktoś myśli że za 200 czy 500 zł rocznie będzie miał mega super ubezpieczenie - to jest w błędzie.


Powodzianom też tak mówiono jak płacili składke ,a co było jak wypłacali to widziałes i ile ? Sa dobre tylko nie u nas

----------


## janciownik

> Powodzianom też tak mówiono jak płacili składke ,a co było jak wypłacali to widziałes i ile ? Sa dobre tylko nie u nas



Dokładnie - masz racje - ale czy przeczytałeś kiedyś takową "standardową" umowę ?  Czy jedynie wierzysz słowom marketingowca ? Ja przeczytałem, i to z prawnikami z mojej firmy... po wycięciu wszelkich "może" "gdyby" "jeśli" odpowiedź z 14 firm składających mi ofertę dostałem z 4, a z nich wybrałem jedną, ale składka wzrosła po indywidualnej analizie zagrożenia, indywidualnych ocenach prawie 6-cio krotnie. 
Problem polega na tym, że Polacy nie czytają instrukcji, gwarancji, umów i warunków, a one standardowo są przeciwko "Kowalskiemu". Ja wolę solidnie zapłacić, ale spać ze spokojnym sumieniem...

Moim zdaniem trzeba być skrajnym debilem lub nieukiem, żeby zawierzyć kolesiowi co przyjdzie i mówi komuś że będzie pięknie itp, że jak zapłaci 500 pln na rok za nieruchomość wartą 400 tysi...

----------


## JJ.

> Dokładnie - masz racje - ale czy przeczytałeś kiedyś takową "standardową" umowę ?  Czy jedynie wierzysz słowom marketingowca ? Ja przeczytałem, i to z prawnikami z mojej firmy... po wycięciu wszelkich "może" "gdyby" "jeśli" odpowiedź z 14 firm składających mi ofertę dostałem z 4, a z nich wybrałem jedną, ale składka wzrosła po indywidualnej analizie zagrożenia, indywidualnych ocenach prawie 6-cio krotnie. 
> Problem polega na tym, że Polacy nie czytają instrukcji, gwarancji, umów i warunków, a one standardowo są przeciwko "Kowalskiemu". Ja wolę solidnie zapłacić, ale spać ze spokojnym sumieniem...
> 
> Moim zdaniem trzeba być skrajnym debilem lub nieukiem, żeby zawierzyć kolesiowi co przyjdzie i mówi komuś że będzie pięknie itp, że jak zapłaci 500 pln na rok za nieruchomość wartą 400 tysi...


Nie ma co się gorączkować.
Z drugiej strony, jęsli płacę - jak to ująłeś 500 zł, to oczekuję, że ubezpieczenie od ognia, czy pożaru jest od ognia i pozaru. Nie potrzebuję czujki i alarmów z powiadomieniem, bo zanim przyjadę do płonącego domu... zreszta i tak nie zamierzam go gasić wodą ze studni itp.
Nie wiem po co Ci szczegółowa analiza i szczegółowe pytania. Wystarczy przeczytać OWU i wiesz wszystko.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## janciownik

> Nie ma co się gorączkować.
> Z drugiej strony, jęsli płacę - jak to ująłeś 500 zł, to oczekuję, że ubezpieczenie od ognia, czy pożaru jest od ognia i pozaru. Nie potrzebuję czujki i alarmów z powiadomieniem, bo zanim przyjadę do płonącego domu... zreszta i tak nie zamierzam go gasić wodą ze studni itp.
> Nie wiem po co Ci szczegółowa analiza i szczegółowe pytania. Wystarczy przeczytać OWU i wiesz wszystko.
> Pozdrawiam


No właśnie nie jest tak pięknie - wystarczy że np, zaleje więcej domów, czy rząd ogłosi zapomogę, albo dom spali Ci się np od pożaru sąsiada, spadnie samolot który został np, porwany a nie spadł z powodu awarii..... i masa innych dziwnych, wręcz absurdalnych zapisów znaleźliśmy u niektórych ubezpieczycieli, co właśnie za śmieszną stawkę proponowali ubezpieczenia. Inna ciekawostka - jeśli ubezpieczysz np na 200 tysi nieruchomość wartą 400, to to 200 tysi jest traktowane jako 100% Twojej nieruchomości - resztę łatwo policzyć...Inna rzeczą jest sam sposób - czy chcesz wartość odtworzeniową czy kosztorys ? Mi składka wyszła prawie 2 tysie rocznie, a zniżki miałem miedzy innymi za alarm z monitoringiem i powiadomieniem (powiadomieniem straży pożarnej w przypadku pożaru), szyby P4, drzwi atestowane, i mogę powiedzieć że całość z wyposażeniem mam ubezpieczone dobrze, ale nie idealnie. Idealnie nikt nawet nie chciał rozmawiać.

----------


## JJ.

wartość odtworzeniowa i kosztorys to to samo, przy zalaniu np. podłogi. Poza tym jeśli oczekujesz szczegółowych odpowiedzi na szczegółowe pytania, to będzie to wykorzystane przeciwko Tobie. Jęsli OWU mówi,m że zalanie to wezbrane rzeki, ulewy itp, to po co pytać? w razie problemu sprawę skierujesz do sądu. Ja ubezpieczałem się zazwyczaj w PZU. I nigdy nie miałem problemu przy odszkodowaniu. Moge tez wskazać FILAR (juz go nie ma) jako wypłacajacego uczciwie odszkodowania.

----------


## janciownik

PZU, jest ok, jak i kilka innych ubezpieczycieli - też mam w PZU, tyle że na indywidualnych warunkach. Ja tu mówię o firmach np. Link 4, gdzie jak rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem to miałem wrażenie że w kółko czyta z kartki, albo jest po praniu mózgu, albo jest debilem, albo naprawdę szukają frajera.

Co do piany - u mnie pianowanie zakończone, mam pełne deskowanie, 2cm dystans + styro 4 cm, piany wyszło około 20-22 cm, u góry gdzie nie trzeba było się kierować wieszakami do karton gipsu wyszło 22-24 cm, generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolony, zobaczymy za 10-15 lat czy była to słuszna decyzja  :wink:

----------


## JJ.

to znaczy: membrana, styro 4 cm do tego przyklejasz pianę 20 cm? To chyba dużo tego?
Jeszcze, jeśli możesz podaj koszt pianowania.

----------


## janciownik

Dokładnie to tak - deskowanie, dystans 2 cm (z powodu dylematu czy przy papowaniu deska powinna jakoś oddychać - tu na forum zdania były podzielone, zdecydowałem się zostawić małą przestrzeń), potem 4 cm styro, a dopiero na styro 20-22  cm piany zamknięto-komorowej z firmy Eko-Pur. Koszt na PW. 
Tak jak pisałem - wyjdzie za 15 lat czy to była słuszna decyzja...

----------


## nietoperek25

Witam wszystkich. 

Postanowiłam opowiedzieć o swoich doświadczeniach z PUR. Mam stary dom z poddaszem. Dach z dachówką ceramiczną, wielokrotnie przekładaną na przestrzeni lat. Gdybym chciała zagospodarować (doprowadzić do stanu mieszkalnego) poddasze standardowymi metodami, w ogóle bym się za to nie zabrała ze względu na koszty. Załamałam się przy około 50 tysiącach, a wycena doszła dopiero do przygotowania dachu pod kładzenie wszystkich warstw - membrana, wata, profile, deskowanie, itp.

Tymczasem 8 cm pianki zamkniętokomórkowej (gęstość 35) kosztowało mnie 6 tysięcy (rok 2010 wczesna wiosna). Dach nie wymagał żadnych wielkich napraw, jakieś zwykłe przełożenie dachówek celem załatania dziur na wylot. Metraż dachu do ostrzału 104 m2 dokładnie. Poza tym kosztem żadnych innych nakładów dach nie wymagał, żadnych folii, etc. Cały jeden rok sobie tam mieszkali ludzie bez żadnej zabudowy ściany, z pianką na wierzchu zamiast ściany zewnętrznej. Zostawiłam to odsłonięte w sumie specjalnie, bo tak trochę nie dowierzałam czy 8 cm ociepli dach należycie, byłam gotowa dokładać watę, czy dostrzelić więcej piany, ale nie ma to żadnego sensu! Mam super szczelne poddasze, ocieplone tak że wystarczy jakiś cienki grzejniczek i mam wszędzie ciepło. Nie mam pojęcia jak to się ma do nowo budowanych domów, kalkulacja jest wtedy diametralnie inna, ale sam fakt że nic mi się za 10 lat nie osunie, nie nasączy wodą, nie zrobią mi się mostki, etc, powoduje, że gdybym nawet budowała sobie nowy dom, to też wybrałabym piankę.

No i dach jest sztywny, mam z główki remonty dachu mam nadzieję na wiele lat  :smile: . Ponadto poziom niżej też zyskał, i jest lepiej dogrzany.

Rozpisałam się trochę, ale mam nadzieję że jasno wszystko przedstawiłam

pozdrawiam i życzę samych trafnych decyzji przy budowie, i sumiennych ekip  :smile:

----------


## nietoperek25

No, pod starą dachówkę liczącą sobie wiele dekad to się nie ociepla wełną ani styropianem. Chyba że za 2,3 lata ma się ochotę dziury łatać, ocieplenie uzupełniać, nasiąkniętą deszczówką watę wywalać i kłaść nową... Jak chcesz  standardowo ocieplić to trzeba dachówki na nowe wymienić. I tysiaki lecą.

----------


## nietoperek25

Ja nie mam misji niedowiarków przekonać do metody, do której postanowili nie dać się przekonać nigdy, cytuję teraz mojego brata "bo nie znam nikogo kto ma to 20 lat". W Polsce rzeczywiście ja nikogo takiego nie znam też. Ale za granicą i owszem.

Pianka psiknięta na dachówkę wiąże ją od środka, i wzmacnia konstrukcję dachu. Także od kiedy mam to ocieplenie (1,5 roku), ani jedna dachówka mi nie odleciała. Wcześniej przynajmniej parę rocznie. A nawet jak kiedyś odleci (nie wiem, bo meteoryt grzmotnie???) to warstwa pianki pod dachówką nie wchłania wody, woda spływa po tym. No i z zewnątrz się następną mocuje. Ale to jest wydarzenie, raz na dekadę z parę ubytków się zdarza. Więc chyba jednak nie zgnije mi ten dach, i nie złoży się do środka... A bo może zacznę od podstawy, pryska się na dachówkę bezpośrednio, zatem pomiędzy krokwiami, łatami a dachówką mam warstwę piany.

mpoplaw
Nie dlatego psiknęłam dach pianką, bo dachówki pękają, tylko dlatego że chciałam przystosować go do mieszkania, a głównym zadaniem jest izolacja. A że przy okazji dach się wzmocnił, to raczej dobrze...

FlashBack
Sądzę że większe powody do gorętszych modlitw mają właściciele poddaszy ocieplanych wełną, bo ja OSOBIŚCIE i W POLSCE znam paru takich, co 3 lata po zrobieniu dachu wszystko zrywali, łącznie ze ścianami, elektryką, etc. Wrócili do stanu wyjścia parędziesiąt tysięcy później... Zatem, czuję przynależność do grupy mniejszego ryzyka  :smile: 

Fotki - no mam jeszcze parę niezabudowanych kawałków strychu z pianą na wierzchu, będę tam za 10 dni to cyknę parę fotek, ale stan wcześniejszy to nie wiem czy odkopię. Ale mój "piankowiec" może je mieć, oni zawsze sobie cykają foty

----------


## nietoperek25

No tak, w sumie dach wojnę pamięta  :smile:  Chociaż może był przekładany z raz 20 lat po wojnie, ale w gruncie rzeczy nawet najstarsi mieszkańcy ulicy tego nie pamiętają hehe, więc nie wiem. 

mpoplaw, masz rację, i nie masz co do przeciekania. Woda może i znalazłaby drogę, ale nie po pianie. Piana tworzy litą skorupę, i nic nie wciąga. Może jakieś szpary się znajdą ze dwie, gdzie nie rozprężyła się w 100% równomiernie, ale prawdopodobieństwo że nałożą się lokalizacyjnie z popękaną dachówką, jest znikome. Ponadto dachówki znacznie rzadziej w ogóle pękają, z pianą w charakterze lepika. Ale racja że trzeba mimo wszystko zadbać jak coś trzaśnie, tak na wszelki wypadek. Dlatego tak jak pisałam, raz na parę lat, z zewnątrz być może trzeba będzie dojść, i jakąś wymienić.

No i teraz sedno sprawy - 50 tysięcy na całkowitą wymianę dachu (bo tylko taka story u mnie wchodziła w grę) z ociepleniem, co do którego skuteczności i trwałości mam poważne wątpliwości, poparte historiami z życia sąsiadów, czy 6 tysięcy na ocieplenie, które przy okazji rozwiązuje masę innych dysfunkcji dachu, i wg wszelkich dostępnych mi danych jest i tak lepsze, skuteczniejsze, trwalsze...

----------


## nietoperek25

FlashBack, przyznaj się, jesteś moim bratem?  :smile: 

Ok, może bym się przestraszyła, puknęła w czoło tym nierozważnym (głupim) uszczelnieniem po twojej informacji, gdyby nie to że naturalne nieszczelności zastąpiłam działającą wentylacją. Nie mam tytułu inżyniera polibudy, ale po to wymyślili wentylację, no nie?

O jakiej piance piszesz że woda ma destruktywny wpływ n jej strukturę? Bo częstym błędem jest wrzucanie wszystkich poliuretanowych pianek do jednego wora. Ja nie mam ambicji zapamiętać je wszystkie, i cytować właściwości wyrwana z głębokiego snu, ale jak podejmowałam decyzję, to zapoznałam się z właściwościami akurat tej pianki, i żadne badanie właściwości chemicznych czegoś takiego nie wykazało. Po czym zaznaczam że zapytana o właściwości tejże pianki teraz, odeślę pytającego do google.

No i sztywność - jeszcze raz podkreślę, nie miałam zamiaru pianką uratować dachu od zapaści, bo się nie walił, i nie miał zamiaru, tylko obsuwały się dachówki. A dachówki teraz trzymają się lepiej. I tyle. Moje oczekiwania co do sztywności całości są zaspokojone. 

No i na sam koniec, czy znasz kogoś komu dach się od pianki zawalił po 3,4 latach? Bo ja znam takich co mają dach z pianką już 20 lat (znajomi w Kanadzie), oraz poczytałam sobie różne fora, głównie kanadyjskie, pełne fotek "żyjących" wiele dziesięcioleci domów drewnianych w ten sposób ocieplonych, często też razem ze ścianami! Odsyłam ponownie do googla zainteresowanych. 

Zatem, czarnowidztwo nie poparte żadną wiedzą praktyczną uprawiasz, zresztą jak 3/4 Polaków. Ale się daję podpuszczać, więcej się w ten temat nie wkręcam. Mam nadzieję że moje informacje komuś się przydały. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## nietoperek25

FlashBack, a wyjaśnij od czego zgnije, skoro woda od zewnątrz nie dojdzie, a wilgoć od wewnątrz jest wentylowana?
No to skoro byłeś chwilę w Kanadzie, i znasz technologię, mówisz też o 3 latach życia dachu po piance, to musisz znać takie przypadki?

----------


## jozek131

> Witam  zaciekawiła mnie ta piana PUR  w moim wykonaniu  bedzie to dach płaski  odwrucony więc jestem zmuszony dać XPSA  i zastanawia mnie ta piana PUR . 
> Jestem ciekaw ile bym zapłacił za 120m2  dachu. grubości 20-30 cm jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. Zastanawia mnie xps czy wody pod warstwę nieocieploną nie przepuści? 
> Tak samo zastanawia mnie czy mozna ocieplac tym fundament. Ale chyba w fundamencie wyjdzie taniej styro na pianke przyklejić tak samo na ściany.
> I czy zagląda tu jakas firma z Wielkopolski?


Pierwsze musisz się zastanowić jaki współczynnik chcesz uzyskać wtedy każdy wykonawca dobierze ci odpowiednią grubości piany a rodzaju pian jest kilka o rożnych parametrach  np. piana polichem NG-0430 przy grubości 20 cm współczynnik U = .0.12  ,  Baymer Spray 750  przy grubości 20 cm współczynnik U=0,15  SELECTION500-przy grubości 20 cm współczynnik U = 0,19  i wtedy grubości piany nie powinien określać klient lecz wykonawca który będzie wykonywał natrysk  :bye:

----------


## rafikir1

tak czytam te wszystkie wypowiedzi o oddychaniu drewna, gniciu w tej piance i zastanawiam sie czy jesli wełna by nawilgotniała to czy proces gnicia i butwienia krokwi nie byłby szybszy? Przeciez wełna nie wyschnie w ciagu godz a w deszczowe dni bedzie samoistnie chłonac wilgoc (skoro drewno pod folia rzekomo to robi to co dopiero wełna?). W piance drewno jest higroskopijnie zabezpieczone i nie powleka sie przeciez całej połaci dachowej ta pianka tyla jej czesc, wiec kazda krokwa jest w wiekszej lub mniejszej czesci "otwarta". Nie wiem skad takie negatywne nastawienie co niektórych skoro wogóle nie znaja tej technologii anie nie robili tego u siebie. Z tego co czytam w internecie, to nie znalazłem negatywnej opinii o tej piance ludzi którzy ja zastosowali a wrecz przeciwnie, czego juz o wełnie powiedziec nie moge. Sam stoje przed wyborem ocieplenia poddasza i jakos argumenty przeciwników pianki mnie nie przekonuja bo nie sa poparte "zyciem i doswiadczeniem" a jedynie domysłami. Moj dom stoi na sporym wzniesieniu gdzie nierzadko solidnie wieje i mysle ze wełna nie zda tutaj egzaminu, bo nawet w scianach tego nie robiła...

----------


## Bblack

rafikir1 ja również bardzo długo zastanawiałem się czy piana, a jak tak, to jaka.I po roku oglądań realizowanych domów w końcu decyzja zapadła.Nasz dom stoi na "wichrowych wzgórzach" gdzie naprawdę jest mniej dni gdy nie wieje niż wietrznych.Przed pianą ociepliliśmy dom z zewnątrz.Niby dziury był już były pozamykane ale zawsze gdzieś ten wiatr do domu wpadł.W tym samym czasie koleżanka budująca dom obok ociepliła sobie poddasze wełną i tam jednak delikatnie miejscami "pogwizdywało".Panowie dopychali wełną i dopychali a wiatr gwizdał dalej.Uspokoiło się dopiero po zamontowaniu folii paraizolacyjnej.U nas po użyciu piany otwartokomórkowej wiatr już nie hulał  :smile: .Folia już nic nie zmieniła.
A co ma zgnić to i tak zgnije  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i polecam

----------


## rafikir1

Ja mam zamiar dac zamknietokomórkową jakies 10-13 cm i 10 cm wełny, zeby usunąc nieszczelnosci i mostki termiczne spowodowane ewentualnym odklejeniem sie pianki od krokwi. Mysle ze takie dopełnienie jednego drugim da najlepszy efekt zarówno termoizolacyjny jak i akustyczny. 
*Bblack* a jak z palnościa tej pianki, sprawdzałeś? Słyszałem ze zamknietokomórkowa jest pod tym wzgledem lepsza gdyz nie posiada otwartych komórek w których jest powietrze.

----------


## Bblack

rafikir1 u mniejest piana otwartokomórkowa. Dobrze się trzyma i ciężko jest ją oderwać od materiału na który jest "natryśnięta" czyli w moim przypadku właśnie na krokwie, deski i płytę osb. Zamkniętokomórkową odradzały mi wszystkie,  wg mnie w miarę prawdomówne, fiirmy.Jest sztywna,przenosi odgłosy i może "trzeszczeć".Co do pomysłu z wełną to mało sensowne jest mieszanie materiałów.Ja zrezygnowałem z wełny ze względu na alergie,astmę moich dziewczyn.Jakbyś nie zamknął wełny folią to i tak coś z niej się wydostanie spod regipsów - niestety.A co do palności to proponuję regips GKF oraz GKFI (ogniowe).Wg mnie piana jest bardziej samogasnąca niż palna ale ja się nie znam chociaż robiłem doświadczenia ze styro i pianą.Trujący jest chyba jedynie dym.Ale jak będzie się palić cały dom to i z materaca i okna dym będzie równie trujący.

----------


## Tomek W

> rafikir1 u mniejest piana otwartokomórkowa. Dobrze się trzyma i ciężko jest ją oderwać od materiału na który jest "natryśnięta" czyli w moim przypadku właśnie na krokwie, deski i płytę osb. Zamkniętokomórkową odradzały mi wszystkie,  wg mnie w miarę prawdomówne, fiirmy.Jest sztywna,przenosi odgłosy i może "trzeszczeć".Co do pomysłu z wełną to mało sensowne jest mieszanie materiałów.Ja zrezygnowałem z wełny ze względu na alergie,astmę moich dziewczyn.Jakbyś nie zamknął wełny folią to i tak coś z niej się wydostanie spod regipsów - niestety.A co do palności to proponuję regips GKF oraz GKFI (ogniowe).Wg mnie piana jest bardziej samogasnąca niż palna ale ja się nie znam chociaż robiłem doświadczenia ze styro i pianą.Trujący jest chyba jedynie dym.Ale jak będzie się palić cały dom to i z materaca i okna dym będzie równie trujący.


W przypadku wełny skalnej posiada ona atest higieniczny, który dopuszcza ją do użycia. Zgodnie z nim wełna musi być chroniona za odpowiednią bariera. W pomieszczeniach dla ludzi nie należy stosowac nieosłoniętych żadnych materiałów budowlanych, z których może wydostawać się pył. Przy montazu zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta nie sądze, aby były jakiekolwiek komplikacje dla osób wrażliwych.

Te płyty GKF  i GKFI maja klasy A1 i A2 wiec zgodnie z klasyfikacją reakcji na ogień są niepalne. Razem z połączeniem z materiałem niepalnym zapewniają zwiększone bezpieczeństwo, gwarantując więcej czasu na działanie. 
Natomiast co do pojęć samogasnący i palny, to zgodnie z załacznikiem nr 3 do warunków technicznych klasyfikacja samogasnący odnosi się do euroklasy reakcji na ogień E, czyli jest to produkt palny (łatwo zapalny).

----------


## Bblack

Panie Tomku
Może zrozumie Pan,że to życie brutalnie weryfikuje zdolności i możliwości montażystów jacy by oni świetni i uzdolnieni nie byli.
A atest higieniczny jest tylko atestem i nie wiem czy nadaje się on do otarcia zasmarkanego nosa mojej córki astmatyczki-alergiczki  :smile: 
Dodam,że nie jestem związany w jakikolwiek sposób z żadną z firm piankujących.
Rozumiem też,że jest Pan związany z "wełnianym światem",ale najważniejsze jest zrozumieć i nie być narzucającym.
Pzdr
Tomek

----------


## Barbara74

to ja nie wiedziałam przy wyborze piany o jej rodzajach zamknieto czy otwartokomórkowej.A sealection 500 to jaka?I mam pytanie czy na pianę pod płyty karton gips daliście folię?I co jeśli miałam wylewki po pianie a piana nie była zakryta i zapewne wilgoć trochę weszła?

----------


## Tomek W

> Panie Tomku
> Może zrozumie Pan,że to życie brutalnie weryfikuje zdolności i możliwości montażystów jacy by oni świetni i uzdolnieni nie byli.
> A atest higieniczny jest tylko atestem i nie wiem czy nadaje się on do otarcia zasmarkanego nosa mojej córki astmatyczki-alergiczki 
> Dodam,że nie jestem związany w jakikolwiek sposób z żadną z firm piankujących.
> Rozumiem też,że jest Pan związany z "wełnianym światem",ale najważniejsze jest zrozumieć i nie być narzucającym.
> Pzdr
> Tomek


Panie Tomku  :smile: ,

Ma Pan rację, że weryfikacja przez życie bywa okrutna. 
Co do zdrowia, które jest w rzeczywistości najważniejsze - to osobiście wolę zawsze lepiej dmuchać na zimne. Chciałem tylko wyjasnić kwestie, że przy poprawnym montażu zgodnym z wytycznymi producenta tego rodzaju problemy nie powinny wystąpić.
Z drugiej strony, to od nas inwestorów (sam takim jestem  :smile: ) zależy czy "fachowcy" będą doskonalić swój warsztat czy nie. Moim zdaniem warto tego wymagać i weryfikować. Są przecież fachowcy, który znakomicie wykonują swoją pracę  :smile:

----------


## jozek131

> to ja nie wiedziałam przy wyborze piany o jej rodzajach zamknieto czy otwartokomórkowej.A sealection 500 to jaka?I mam pytanie czy na pianę pod płyty karton gips daliście folię?I co jeśli miałam wylewki po pianie a piana nie była zakryta i zapewne wilgoć trochę weszła?


Piana SELECTION500 to piana otwarto komorowa , pod pianę folie stosuje się tylko w 2 przypadkach kuchnia przemysłowa , sauna  . Pianę można montować w trakcie prac budowlanych jak tynkowanie czy wylewki piana przyjmuje wodę podobnie jak drewno wodę delikatnie wchłonie lecz w krótkim czasie piana wyschnie i wróci do swoich parametrów  .

----------


## jozek131

> Panie Tomku ,
> 
> Ma Pan rację, że weryfikacja przez życie bywa okrutna. 
> Co do zdrowia, które jest w rzeczywistości najważniejsze - to osobiście wolę zawsze lepiej dmuchać na zimne. Chciałem tylko wyjasnić kwestie, że przy poprawnym montażu zgodnym z wytycznymi producenta tego rodzaju problemy nie powinny wystąpić.
> Z drugiej strony, to od nas inwestorów (sam takim jestem ) zależy czy "fachowcy" będą doskonalić swój warsztat czy nie. Moim zdaniem warto tego wymagać i weryfikować. Są przecież fachowcy, który znakomicie wykonują swoją pracę


Jak widzę to dobrych fachowców co potrafią zakładać wełnę jest bardzo mało na 10 co zakładają to 2 to potrafi ją założyć a pozostali tylko niszczą renomę wełny  .

----------


## Tomek W

> Jak widzę to dobrych fachowców co potrafią zakładać wełnę jest bardzo mało na 10 co zakładają to 2 to potrafi ją założyć a pozostali tylko niszczą renomę wełny  .


Dzięki za informacje - czyli cel - przeszkolenie wykonawców  :smile:

----------


## Barbara74

Czy pod płyty karton gips nic nie dawać żadnej folii?, można je montować na pianę?Mnie własnie robią dach i zadecydowałam bez folii ,ale może lepiej jednak dać?

----------


## Bblack

Daj folię.Jak chcesz nie wydać zbyt wiele, to kup najzwyklejszą paraizolacyjną w jakim markecie budowlanym.Wg mnie to ochroni pianę przed nabraniem wilgoci.I regips   "ogniowy"  na to  :smile:

----------


## JJ.

czy do samej folii (tej pod dachówką) piana przylepi się i będzie spełniać swoja rolę? Czy zawsze lepiej deskować dach?

----------


## DEZET

Czytam kolejny wątek o piance i włos się jeży na głowie, jakie cuda ludzie wypisują lub pytają o to co zostało wyjaśnione kilka postów wyżej. Nie jestem zainteresowany piankowaniem- czytam z ciekawości - u siebie będę kładł wełnę, robiłem to już i nie widzę problemu z układaniem- wystarczą chęci, ale jak się ma kasę nikt nie broni stosowania kasy. Problem nieszczelności w wełnianych ociepleniach widzę w niedopilnowaniu robotników, niedostosowaniu wełny do miejsca ocieplania. Nie rozumiem , jak może dmuchać w ocieplonym domu- to jak on został ocieplony? Nie słyszałem też poza forum o wydmuchiwaniu wełny z poddaszy... ale może ma to związek z tym co napisałem wyżej. A dyskusje o wyższości danego systemu do niczego nie prowadzą. Dla mnie ważne jest dobre ocieplenie a wybór wełny podyktowany względami cenowymi.

----------


## scarface26

witam,
a czy technicznie da radę wykonać ocieplenie stropu lanego, a dokładniej jego skosów - bez rozbierania dachu. Dojście byłoby ze strychu, krokwie leżą na stropie, są nawet lekko zatopione ( ocieplenie z trocin i chudziak). Powiedzmy szczelina między stropem a dachem od 8 cm na dole do 12-14 u góry skosu. Skosy są dwa i mają 1,8 x 8m . Dach z eternitu, bez deskowania i papy. 

Nie miałem pomysłu na ocieplenie bez zdejmowania pokrycia, aż do momentu tematu o pianie. Czy da radę to wykonać? Czy musi pozostać jakaś szczelina wentylacyjna czy piana mogłaby urosnąć aż do łat? 

Mógłbym tam wsunąć docięte płyty styropianu ale na pewno nie byłoby to szczelnie, do tego bez folii itp. Wełna wymaga jeszcze większej dokładności więc zupełnie odpada. 
Jeżeli koszt piany będzie bardzo duży i będzie problem z jej prawidłową aplikacją ze strychu, to zdecyduje się na rozebranie dachu.
Czy może jakieś inne pomysły na docieplenie tego stropu?

----------


## farmi

Do piankowania mysi być tyle miejsca, żeby wszedł człowiek z dość pokaźnym wężem i mógł swobodnie operować pistoletem...
i a nie lepiej od razu dostać dofinansowanie na utylizacje eternitu ( wcześniej czy późnej Unia Eur. zmusi cie do zmiany)  i po zdjęciu pokrycia wszystko zrobić jak sie należy?...

----------


## scarface26

wiadomo, ze lepiej zrobić jak się należy, tylko kwestia kosztów i zamętu. Gdyby mnie było stać na nowe pokrycie dachu to bym zbędnych postów nie nabijał

pytanie zadałem, bo może istnieją jakieś specjalne pistolety czy dysze, które wstrzykują to w trudno dostępne miejsca

jakie dofinansowanie na utylizacje azbestu?? u mnie w gminie nic takiego nie funkcjonuje na razie, a jeśli już to nie w odniesieniu do osób fizycznych tylko do spółdzielni jak w większości gmin w Polsce. Dotacje dla prywatnych osób pewnie będą za 15 lat, jak się będzie zbliżał unijny termin ostatecznego usunięcia azbestu.
Jak sobie wyobrażasz zmuszenie do zmiany dachu w naszych prywatnych budynkach, naszych babć, dziadków, opuszczonych domach itd??  Za 20 lat może ktoś stwierdzi, że wełna i styropian jest szkodliwy... i co wtedy, będziesz go ściągał z domu?

----------


## farmi

http://www.mg.gov.pl/NR/rdonlyres/1B...niaAzbestu.pdf
zgłoś sie do lokalnego oddziału NFOŚ albo Starostwa Powiatowego tam powinni coś więcej wiedzieć- dotacja przeznaczona jest na zdjęcie i zutylizowanie azbestu- nie daja kasy na nowy dach.
Co do zmuszania - to wprowadzą jakąś karę za nieusuniety eternit w terminie- i tyle ...
Co do pianki to z tego co mi wiadomo raczej ciężko będzie Ci znaleźć takiego wykonawcę bo pistolet faktycznie wstrzykuje w trudno dostępne miejsce ale z odległości ok 30-50 cm i  musi być na tyle dostęp aby  kolejny natrysk mógł wszystko połączyć i zamknąć i na pewno potrzeba więcej niż 14cm

----------


## farmi

jest jeszcze opcja taka żeby może na ten eternit natrysnąć (np z wysięgnika koszowego) twardą pianę zamknięto-komórkową i pomalować to potem jakąś farbą polimocznikową odporną na UV- tylko na ile to zapewni izolację termiczną to by trzeba pogłówkować.
Nie chcąc tu robić reklamy podeślę ci wiadomość na priv.

----------


## gin

> A CO JA TAM MAM PRZECZYTAĆ ŻE WEŁNĘ POTRZEBA DO IZOLOWAĆ PO KILKU LATACH


I jak tam interesy ? zaczołes myslec przy robocie ?

----------


## Tomek W

> Jak widzę to dobrych fachowców co potrafią zakładać wełnę jest bardzo mało na 10 co zakładają to 2 to potrafi ją założyć a pozostali tylko niszczą renomę wełny  .


To tych którzy chcą zweryfikować swoją wiedzę i ewentualnie się czegoś nauczyć może to zainteresuje www.rockwool.pl/roadshow

----------


## jozek131

> I jak tam interesy ? zaczołes myslec przy robocie ?


Nie wiem o czym piszesz

----------


## jozek131

> To tych którzy chcą zweryfikować swoją wiedzę i ewentualnie się czegoś nauczyć może to zainteresuje www.rockwool.pl/roadshow


Ciekawe jak wam się to da wykonać

----------


## lukasow

> Z czegoś trzeba żyć . Dorobi się do pianki PUR ideologię, jakies ekologiczne aspekty, zdrowy klimat, tanie utrzymanie  i chętni się znajdą. Pompy ciepła też sensu nie mają a ilu kupuje i jeszcze chwali . Ludziom wszystko można wmówić.


Jak ktoś wierzy w świętego mikołaja to będzie tak mówił bo nie miał w rekach piany PUR i  pompy ciepła na oczy nie widział.
Jak ktoś chce to może zrobić eksperyment niech zbliży usta do wełny i zaciągnie się z całych sił i podobnie zrobi z PUR, po drugie niech naleje wody na wełna i na pianą PUR a potem próbuje wysuszyć jedno i drugie, i trzecia próba wiatru przyłożyć na odległość 5 cm suszarkę do włosów od dołu do wełny i do takiej samej lub odpowiadającej warstwy PUR.

Liczę na konstruktywne odpowiedzi a nie na bajki. Mam dostęp do systemów i mogę wykonać izolację na 15cm w cenie 70zł za m2. A na zewnętrzne izolacje typu dach jest inny system i cenowo też jest dobrze. 

A co do pompy ciepła to na poziomie szkoły podstawowej uczą wzorów jak policzyć energię w obiegu i jej straty.
Pytania  - odpowiem na wszystkie.

----------


## farmi

za 25 złmasz na myśli materiały i robocizne???? pewnie wełenka z supermarketu za 9.99 która leży ze 2 lata na zewnątrz na dziale dom i ogród - no ale po co przepłacać...

----------


## jozek131

> niech w takim razie będzie droższa wełna z robocizną za 30zł, to nadal jest 2,5 raza taniej za dokładnie to samo
> 
> jest sens przepłacać ??
> 
> PS gdyby użyć marketowej promocji wyszło by poniżej 20zł z robocizną brutto


A możne uda się wykonać ocieplenie za 10 zł , po co przepłacać  .

----------


## DIY

> odbiegamy od tematu ale są projekty domków gdzie izolacja idzie po stropie, i jest robiona z granulatu który kupuje się po 50zł/m3 a cała robocizna to wzięcie worka i rozsypanie czyli każdy może to zrobić samodzielnie za darmo
> 
> ergo: izolacja tak robiona zamyka się cenie 10zł/m2 za U=0,25 lub 20zł/m2 dla U=0,1


Drogi panie, pod względem piany są produktem uniwersalnym bez obostrzeń ta sama piana może być zastosowana do izolacji termicznej całości budynku czego, nie można powiedzieć o granulacie czy wełnie.
Pan 'każdy' może ocieplać dom czym tylko i jak tylko chce. Szkoda jednak, że rozpisuje się pan w temacie produktu o masowym zastosowaniu i na siłę osła robi porównania tej piany z wełną i pochodnymi. Podejrzewam, że z wełną o lambdzie 0,04 ... 0,044.
Jako najlepszy doradca forum muratora a zarazem jego reprezentant / osoba przezeń rekomendowana/ nie powinien wypisywać głupot.
Nie będę przywoływać argumentów obalających pańskie brednie gdyż odebrane mogą zostać jako próba dyskusji. A jak powszechnie wiadomo z głupkiem się nie dyskutuje bo słuchający /czytelnik/ może nie zauważyć różnicy.

----------


## DIY

> odbiegamy od tematu ale są projekty domków gdzie izolacja idzie po stropie, i jest robiona z granulatu który kupuje się po 50zł/m3 a cała robocizna to wzięcie worka i rozsypanie czyli każdy może to zrobić samodzielnie za darmo
> 
> ergo: izolacja tak robiona zamyka się cenie 10zł/m2 za U=0,25 lub 20zł/m2 dla U=0,1


Pan 'każdy' może ocieplać dom czym tylko i jak tylko chce. Szkoda jednak, że rozpisuje się pan w temacie produktu o masowym zastosowaniu i na siłę osła robi porównania tej piany z wełną i pochodnymi. Podejrzewam, że z wełną o lambdzie 0,04 ... 0,044.
Jako najlepszy doradca forum muratora a zarazem jego reprezentant / osoba przezeń rekomendowana/ nie powinien wypisywać głupot.
Nie będę przywoływać argumentów obalających pańskie brednie gdyż odebrane mogą zostać jako próba dyskusji. A jak powszechnie wiadomo z głupkiem się nie dyskutuje bo słuchający /czytelnik/ może nie zauważyć różnicy.

----------


## jozek131

> odbiegamy od tematu ale są projekty domków gdzie izolacja idzie po stropie, i jest robiona z granulatu który kupuje się po 50zł/m3 a cała robocizna to wzięcie worka i rozsypanie czyli każdy może to zrobić samodzielnie za darmo
> 
> ergo: izolacja tak robiona zamyka się cenie 10zł/m2 za U=0,25 lub 20zł/m2 dla U=0,1


Tego produktu na pewno nie uda się wysypać pomiędzy krokwie i na sufit od dołu , a żeby cenę 10 zł utrzymać to na pewno musisz to sam wykonać .

----------


## gin

> po pierwsze da się bez problemu
> 
> na zdjęciu panowie wiercą dziury przez które za chwilę poleci ekofiber
> 
> 
> po drugie twój produkt to minimum 80zł netto za dokładnie to samo, czyli jak by nie patrzeć _drożej_, i przekonaj mnie teraz że wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto ma sens
> 
> PS wyobraź sobie że u siebie sporo rzeczy robiłem sam, np: samodzielnie robiłem izolację stropu i ściany 3W z granulatu pianki od pigeona, wyszły tak niskie ceny że spadł byś z krzesła gdybyś się dowiedział ile mnie to kosztowało


Nieporozumienie ekofiber i granulat na poddaszu !

----------


## jozek131

> po pierwsze da się bez problemu
> 
> na zdjęciu panowie wiercą dziury przez które za chwilę poleci ekofiber
> 
> po drugie twój produkt to minimum 80zł netto za dokładnie to samo, czyli jak by nie patrzeć _drożej_, i przekonaj mnie teraz że wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto ma sens
> 
> Nie porównuj eckofibru do pianki ,  
> 
> 
> PS wyobraź sobie że u siebie sporo rzeczy robiłem sam, np: samodzielnie robiłem izolację stropu i ściany 3W z granulatu pianki od pigeona, wyszły tak niskie ceny że spadł byś z krzesła gdybyś się dowiedział ile mnie to kosztowało


Ja sprzedaję produkt dla ludzi którzy chcą izolację a nie dla majsterkowiczów .

----------


## janciownik

Po tej zimie być może będę miał realnie możliwość porównania domów - znajomi budują identyczny dom jak my - Angela, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie ich cenowo, no i jak będzie się sprawował lato/zima, budują dom trochę oszczędniej - pustak, planują 12 cm styro, wełne na poddasze, okna 2 szybowe itp - pewnie coś wyskrobię jak to wyszło z ciepłem u nich na poddaszu w zimę.

----------


## maciej113

Panowie, dostałem po okazyjnej cenie (likwidacja magazynu) piankę PUR. Niestety 20cm, i mam problem. Taka grubość to przesada, czy jest jakiś sposób żeby to przeciąć?

----------


## dargoth

Powiem szczerze, że kilka miesięcy temu byłem zainteresowany zaizolowaniem poddasza pianką. Znajomy nawet rozpoczynał współpracę z PGIN i proponował potraktować moje poddasze pianką sealection 500. Wszedłem na ich stronę i dogrzebałem się (z wielkim trudem) do informacji, że pianka ta ma współczynnik przenikania 0,04. Znajomy twierdził, że 15 cm pianki zastąpi 25 cm wełny i chyba rozminął się z prawdą. Z pewnością do zalet tej pianki należy szczelne pokrycie poddasza, ale cena i parametry izolacyjne sprawiły, że zdecydowałem się na wełnę. Będzie 15+10 cm 0,032. Dla pewności sam położę i zadbam o każdy szczegół.

----------


## KvM

Prawdę mówiąc nie rozumiem o co idzie spór. Pianka jest droższa niż wełna. Nikt tego nie ukrywa. Nie można jednak twierdzić, że to to samo co wełna tylko drożej. Pianka ma lepszy współczynnik przenikania i potencjalnie większą pewność dokladniejszego ułożenia i jego trwałość.  Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę za to płacić to co w tym złego ?

Ja potencjalnie mam. Mam do ocieplenia stary dach i poddasze użytkowe. Zależy mi na każdym centymetrze więc jeśli pianka ma lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła to chyba sie na to zdecyduje, tym bardziej, ze hektarów do opiankowania nie ma. Może ze 40 m2.

----------


## dargoth

No właśnie chodzi o to, że nie każda pianka ma lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Mocno reklamowana tu sealection 500 ma 0,040, czyli tyle co kiepska wełna. Na domiar złego sprzedawcy sugerują, że 15 cm tejże piany zastępuje znacznie grubsze ocieplenie z wełny. Jeśli ktoś buduje dom energooszczędny i zastąpi sobie np. 25 cm wełny kilkunastoma centymetrami takiej pianki, to nie dość, że zapłaci więcej, a efekt będzie znacznie odbiegał od oczekiwań.

----------


## mar1982kaz

też myślalem kiedyś że będę piankował ale po przesłaniu oferty na pianę twardą(zamkniętokomórkową) i pianę selection 500 ... zrezygnowałem ze względu na cenę, oto ta oferta:
Pokrycie pow.	jedn.	                          Piana twarda BAYMER 150	  -                   Piana miękka Selection 500
Wsp. przew. ciepła - 	W/Km	                           0,023   -                                                                   0,036 
Opór cieplny - R	Km2/W	                                            10,87   -                                                                     6,94 
wsp. przenikania ciepła - U	W/Km2	                      0,09       -                                                                  0,14  
gęstość	kg/m3	                                                            42,00   -                                                                      10,00 
pow.	m2	                                                                       85,0   -                                                                    85,0 
cena za 1 cm	zł/cm	                                                   11,0   -                                                                   4,6 
grubość piany	cm	                                                          25,0   -                                                                    25,0 
cena netto	zł	                                                               23 375,00    -                                                         9 775,00 
km	
zł	
Wartość szacunkowa netto	zł	                                      23 375,00      -                                                   9 775,00 
Brutto	                                                                                25 245,00 -                                                             10 557,00 

Jak widzicie przy pianie twardej cena to okolo 25.000zł i wsółczynnik u=0,09  za wełne dałem około 5,600zł i mam ten sam współczynnik za pięciokrotnie mniej.

----------


## KvM

@mpoplaw Ną zdrowy rozum powinno być odwrotnie. Tzn lekka pianka powinna mieć lepszy współczynnik. Nie pomylileś się?

----------


## dargoth

Na zagadkę nie odpowiem dokładnymi liczbami, ale dziś miałem dostawę wełny 0,032; 0,037 i 0,039 i musiałem wtachać na poddasze to wszystko - w sumie 89 paczek. 0,039 i 0,037 to była przysłowiowa bułka z masłem (0,037 troszkę cięższe przy mniejszej objętości), ale 0,032 mnie poważnie nadwyrężyło. Różnica w wadze przy takich samych objętościach (po rozwinięciu, bo sama paczka 0,032 wyraźnie większa) jest drastyczna. Trudno mi ocenić, czy to 2x cięższy materiał czy może 3x, ale z pewnością różnica jest duża. Nie wydaje mi się też, by wełna 0,032 miała jakikolwiek problem z opadaniem w dłuższym czasie. Wygląda na gęsty i solidny materiał. 

A wracając do tematu wątku, czy ktoś może stosował pianę na ścianę piwniczną? Jaki jest koszt takiego natrysku i jakie efekty. Sam będę musiał odkopać 14 mb ściany piwnicznej, dołożyć przy okazji ocieplenia i dokładnie zaizolować, bo trochę mi podcieka przy większych deszczach. Myślę sobie, że taka piana mogła by doskonale się sprawdzić w tym przypadku.

----------


## dargoth

Ja już mam położoną 8 cm warstwę xps, a na górze dookoła piwnic i fundamentów jeszcze doklejoną płytę 6 cm, ale muszę odkopać, bo po deszczach wlewa mi się trochę wody do jednego z pomieszczeń. Akurat tego co ma być ogrzewane i służyć jako pomieszczenie hobby. Jak odkopię to chciałbym dodać te 6 cm ocieplenia już po same ławy i dodatkowo zrobić hydroizolacje. I nie wiem czy się bawić z XPSem i folią kubełkową, czy rzucić na ten kawałek ściany jakiejś pianki przeznaczonej do izolacji piwnic i fundamentów. Nie będzie tego aż tak dużo, bo jakieś 26m2, więc może i koszty nie będą wielkie. Do tego będzie szczelnie i uniknę folii kubełkowej, co do której nie mam przekonania.

----------


## janciownik

U mnie w pracy kolega pojechał po całości... Thermoreflex, potem 15 cm styro Termoorganiki Superpoddasze (chyba na równi z krokwiami) a potem zamiast dokładać styro, podpatrzył u mnie i dopierdzielił 20 cm piany zamknietej... chwilowo nie ma gk itp, ale już podobno jest efekt  :big grin: .

----------


## czarny2891

moze mi ktos powiedziec jak bedzie wygladala po latach renowacja dachu ocieplonego pianka PUR?? chodzi mi o to jak sie jej wtedy pozbedziemy?? to chyba nie bedzie tak latwe jak w przypadku waty ??

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Jak się tak dobrze trzyma to dobra izolacja  :smile:  . Nie rozumiem w czym problem i czemu sie jej pozbywać chcesz  :big grin:  . Jeżeli to kryptoreklama waty że się łatwo usuwa. To raczej reklama aby jej nie stosować  :big grin:

----------


## kola626

Witam
Czytam kilka równoległych wątków dotyczących ocieplenia poddasza ale nigdzie nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie. Mianowicie:
Mam wykonaną wstępnie izolacje poddasza wełną mineralną URSA DF 39 SILVER o grubości 15 cm (wysokość krokwi), z zewnątrz jest membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna Tyvek Solid a od wewnątrz folia paroszczelna. Powierzchnia dachu (krycia) 320 m2. 
Moje pytanie dotyczy możliwości wykonania ocieplenia natryskowego około 4-5 centymetrów na folie paroszczelną. Czy można tak to zrealizować ? Jeżeli tak to jaką metodą: ekofiber, pianka otwarto-komorowa, pianka zamknięto-komorowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Najlepiej aby obejrzała to jakaś firma piankująca i sie wypowiedziała czy się podejmie  :smile:

----------


## maska20

:spam:   :Evil:

----------

